# IC: Dichotomy's Age of Worms Redux, Part V



## Dichotomy (Jun 17, 2008)

OOC Thread
IC Thread, Part I
IC Thread, Part II
IC Thread, Part III
IC Thread, Part IV
[sblock=Part I Summary]*Day 1*
Boldak, the dwarven miner/dungeoneer, hears about Diamond Lake that a trio of adventurers have come in from the Free City to investigate the Stirgenest Cairn.  The dwarf knows, like most of the locals, that they won't find anything there.  But the dwarf also knows that the Whispering Cairn elsewhere in the Cairn Hills may have something in it.  If adventurers have come looking for something, they are in the wrong place.  But it would only be a matter of time before they would hear of the Whispering Cairn.

From Tyrol Ebberly at The Captain's Blade, Trenton, a farmboy who recently relocated to town to seek new employment, learns much the same.

In the meantime, Nav, a local gypsy-like vagabond and sometime-beggar with a sorcerous bent, hits up Alexis, a woman new to town and channeling powers divine, for a meal.  After the meal and good conversation, the pair decides to head to the Feral Dog for a night of drinking.

Trenton, Alexis, and Nav all seem to arrive just in time to see Boldak engaged in the dagger throwing contest with an elven maiden named Tirra, who happens to be one of the adventuring trio visiting town.  While the dwarf manages to get one spectacular throw in, he ends up losing the contest to the elf.

Overhearing the conversation, Trenton worms his way in trying to find possible employment.  Also overhearing, Nav quickly figures out what they are talking about and, wisely, drives Tirra off before Boldak tells her about the Whispering Cairn.  After introductions and conversation, the four decide to head to the Whispering Cairn on their own to see what they might be able to find to get them out of the cesspool that is Diamond Lake.

*Day 2*
The newly-formed party heads out in the morning rain in search of adventure.  After an hour of walking, they arrive at the abandoned mine office just a ways from the cairn.

As the group examines the office, the are set upon by a swarm of thousands of spiders.  Due to some bad tactical decisions, and a heap of bad luck, the swarm gets the best of the group.  Trenton, Boldak, and Alexis end up having to flee.  Sadly, Nav gets left behind as the spiders feast on his blood.  Shavora, Nav's pet raven, flies well ahead of the group and heads back to town.

Around this time, Breth, a traveler with skill in magic, wanders about Diamond Lake.  He ends up running into, and being accosted by, Shavora.  Breth ends up compelled to investigate the events of which the irate raven speaks, and he heads in the direction of the cairn.

As Trenton, Boldak, and Alexis, weary with their loss and sorrow, take the road back to town, they find Breth coming out to meet them, with the enraged Shavora on his shoulder.  The initial meeting goes very poorly, as Breth quizes the party for answers and they respond having to struggle with their grief and nerves.  Eventually, Breth manages to get on at least Trenton's good side, and the pair drink themselves into a stupor.

*Day 3*
As the next day comes, Boldak and Alexis find Trenton hungover and ask him about Breth.  Eventually, all four end up spending the day talking and working out their differences from the day before.  After deciding on their tactics, the group decides to wait other day to fully recover and then return to the mine office for revenge upon the spider swarm.

*Day 4*
After finalizing their plans on the edge of Diamond Lake, the group heads back to the mine office.  There they find the remains of poor Nav.  The group enters the mine office and the spider swarm quickly comes out of hiding for another meal.  Using better tactics, oil, and fire, the party manages to destroy the swarm.

As the others take the time to bulid a pyre for their dead companion, Breth finds some supplies in the mine office.  After setting the pyre ablaze, the group makes a new pact among themselves and continues on to the Whispering Cairn.  Shavora accompanies Breth as she used to accompany Nav.

The party reaches the Whispering Cairn and very quickly realizes why it has that name, as eerie sounds fill the air.  They first discover what is likely the remains of the supplies of children that used to frequent the cairn.  Shortly after, they find one passage blocked by a cave in and another leading to what looks like an odd broken mirror.

The search is interrupted as the party spots a green light flickering from further in the cairn.  Boldak goes to investigate, but is set upon by a small pack of wolves.  Boldak soon collapses from the onslaught.  The others rush into battle to save the dwarf, but Trenton is soon also bleeding on the floor.  With a little help from Shavora, Alexis and Breth manage to kill two of the wolves and drive the third away.  Sadly, while Alexis is able to revive Boldak, Trenton's wounds had already taken him.

While Breth has proven his worth to Alexis, Boldak, and even Shavora, the party knows that they will need aid to continue in this investigation.  They first set Trenton's body aflame on a pyre back at the mine office.  Then they return to quickly re-examine the off mirror-like object they found.  The party discerns that it is somehow connected with the element of air, and it seems connected with transportation.  With that knowledge gained, the survivors make their way back to down to drown their sorrows at the Feral Dog.

As fortune would have it, Viktor, a young paladin of Heironeous from the Garrison in Diamond Lake, and Alendar, an elven hunter, were conviced by Thendon, Alendar's younger brother and former friend of Viktor, that they should see what's going on in town, as a couple of rumors have spread about the party visiting the Whispering Cairn.  As the surviving trio enter the Feral Dog to drink away their pain, Viktor and Alendar wait inside hoping to find them.

With a complete lack of tact, Alendar stares at the group as they sit and begin to drink, and the trio easily notices.  Alexis, in an odd display, suddenly loses her composure and flees from the Feral Dog.  Breth, with Shavora's help, follows Alexis while Boldak talks to Viktor and Alendar outside, trying to ascertain what their business would be.

Alexis and Breth return and the entire group heads into the more neutral territory of the church of St. Cuthbert.  There, as is probably appropriate, the party questions the paladin and elf.  It soon becomes apparent that the pair was simply seeking to help in the exploration and share in the spoils.  With their apprehension dissuaded, the group spends their evening at the Feral Dog.

*Day 5*
The new and larger group heads back to the Whispering Cairn.  Alendar examines the ground outside and confidently indicates that the remaining wolf that ran away did not return.  Having that fear vanquished, the group heads back in.

The group reaches another intersection.  To the west, the group finds an amazingly detailed fresco, depicting seven hallways radiating out from a central point.  At the end of each is a lit lantern in one of the colors of the rainbow.  To the east, the group finds another caved-in passage, but this one is passable.  The small opening leads to the wolves' den, and Boldak finds various treasures inside, including an indigo lantern.

To the north the passage, which was blocked by a tangled of webs, leads toward the glowing green light the party saw before.  It opens into a large room with a sarcophagus in the center upon a dais shaped like an arrow.  And, like the fresco earlier, the room has seven tunnels radiating outward from the center and most have lanterns hanging in them.  The indigo lantern is placed where it should be, judging by the fresco, but the red lantern is still missing.  The green lantern has an everburning torch in it.

The sarcophagus bears a bas-relief of a tall humanoid figure.  There is a glyph upon it, which Breth identifies as representing some powerful elemental entity, and it appears to be written in Vaati, a possibly ancient form of Auran.

The party, with Shavora's aid, discovers that there is a tunnel at the top of passage with the blue lantern.  Boldak climbs up the chain and discovers that the passage leads northwest and ends in a figure of a large face screaming.  At the same time, Breth opens the sarcophagus and finds it trapped with a simple fire spell.  Breth and Alendar climb up after Boldak, and the three head through the tunnel.  Viktor and Alexis try moving the arrow-shaped dias upon which the sarcophagus rests, and, after getting it to turn one "click" clockwise, they hear a loud noise from beneath them.  At the same time, Boldak trips a pressure plate that he missed in the tunnel, and a trap is sprung.  Breth becomes enchanted with swirling colors that appear in the screaming face's mouth, and a terrible wind begins to rise, threatening to send the trio flying out of the tunnel to fall some 40 feet to the ground below.  With much luck, all three manage to escape and hang by the chain as the wind roars past them.

Once the wind dies down, the group is able to investigate what made the noise Viktor and Alexis heard.  Looking down the tunnel with the yellow lantern, the party finds what later turns out to be an elevator of sorts leading to a level some 60 feet below the sarcophagus chamber.

After some fright with the unexpected disappearance of Boldak, as the first to go down the elevator, and after dealing with another trap below, the party proceeds to explore the sublevel.  The group is attacked by what is later identified as a small beholder-kin, but the thing is able to do no damage other than putting Boldak to sleep before it is dispatched.

Exploring further, the group finds a chamber that must have served as the bedchamber for someone important.  A glyph marks a stone slab that is presumably a bed.  Breth recognizes more of the Vaati language.  This figure seems more important or higher ranking than the figure in the sarcophagus above.

Soon after, the group finds a mold of some sort.  After looking around a bit and finding some treasures, they attempt to burn it, only to realize, after Alexis is nearly frozen to death, that the mold is vunerable to cold and actually aided by heat.  The party then makes rest, not leaving the Whispering Cairn.

*Day 6*
After waking, Alendar, having not needed to sleep, quickly ushers the group to a new room.  The chamber is full light as bright as the sun.  There are some treasures inside, as well as an egg-shaped rock.  Upon touch the rock, however, it sprouts into a creature and attacks the group.  They dispatch it fairly easily.  After gathering what they want, the group rides back up the elevator to the sarcophagus chamber and turns the arrow another click.

A great rumbling is heard, and soon the floor beneath the green lantern gives way.  Moments later a swarm of acid beetles and a freakish aberration come forth and attack the party.  The group has some horrid luck, but does manage to use better tactics against the swarm.  Suffering heavy wounds, but no losses this time, the group manages to kill the enemies.  Alexis and Alendar, however, were badly wounded, and no one could heal them.  The dwarf and human men carry the woman and elf outside and camp, waiting for each to regain strength.

*Day 7*
Alexis manages to wake up and shortly after heals Alendar.  The group, still somewhat weakened from the fight, heads back to Diamond Lake for some much needed downtime.

Back in town, the group spilts.  Viktor heads to the Garrison to visit his parents and pay his respects at the Chapel of Heironeous.  Breth and Boldak head to the Smelting House to see if the half-elf alchemist Benazel can tell them anything about the magic items the group has obtained.  However, he directs them to the sage Allustan, the so-called "smartest man in town," for such advice.  The sage dispenses some wisdom and offers to identify items.  Alendar and Alexis head to Tidwoad's to sell their mundane items.  The cantankerous gnome gives them a good amount of gold for their trouble, but they can't help but suspect that the gnome gave them nothing near the items true worth.

As has become typical for the group, they then spend their night relaxing at the Feral Dog.

*Day 8*
The party awakes and carries out their business about town before heading out again.  Of note, Breth and Boldak return to Allustan's and learn of their magical fare.  The sage also warns them that any suspicions they have about selling to Tidwoad are probably well-founded.

In the meantime, Viktor brings Alendar and Alexis to the Garrison and introduces them to his parents.  After sufficiently embarrassing the paladin, they examine drawings of the symbols that have been found in the Whispering Cairn.  But the religious scholors have no advice to offer other than that they should perhaps ask Allustan.

Soon enough the group meets for another ale before heading off.  They then return to find the cairn just as they'd left it.

With the help of some rope, the group climbs down the pit whence the swarm and aberration came.  At the bottom, they find another sublevel.  The group first battles another swarm of beetles and a much larger beetle with them.  Though they have some trouble making their strategy work, the eventually kill the creatures.  They then find some treasures in the nests.[/sblock]
[sblock=Part II Summary]*Finishing Day 8*
Having taken a good thumping, the group decides to settle in for some needed rest, which, fortunately, goes undisturbed.

*Day 9*
The group, after some discussion, returns down the elevator.  Boldak heads to the west, where he finds what later seems like a sleeping chamber.  Another large beetle is inside and is quickly dispatched.  The room oddly has some magic that makes the group tired as long as the remain in it.

With nowhere else to turn on the level, Alendar and Boldak save the water-filled passage, the group returns to the sarcophagus room above.  The arrow platform is turned again.  Down the blue tunnel, no change is noted.  On the next stop, pointing toward the indigo tunnel, another apparent elevator rises from the floor, but careful inspection shows that it is a trap.

The group turns the arrow the remaining stops and finds that none of the other tunnels appear to have anything of note.

After much discussion, it is decided that Alendar and Boldak will venture down into the water-filled passage.  The elf and dwarf encounter a water elemental, but manage to kill it before needing to retreat to the air.

With some further exploration, Boldak finds the missing red lantern.  He also runs into a ghoul.  The elf and dwarf, wisely, retreat to the surface, where Alexis easily turns it to dust by channeling divine energy.

With the final missing lantern, the group returns to the sarcophagus room and lights them all.  The group then climbs to the top of the blue tunnel and finds that the screaming face's mouth has opened to a passage leading onward.

The group finds itself in an elaborate room with a thin platform leading over a pit filled with clay spheres.  Breth, using the wand found earlier, moves across the platform, hoping to get close enough for the spell to open the door at the other side.  However, he trips a trap, and clay spheres shoot from the wall, knocking him off.

A grick, lurking in the spheres, attacks.  Soon the group is battling the creature on the spheres.  Breth ends up falling before the group can kill the aberration.  Immediately afterward, a ghost emerges from a wall and possesses Alendar.  Using Alendar's mouth, the ghost indicates that the door on the other side cannot be opened, except by the ghost.  It charges the party with the task of bringing its bones, submerged in the spheres, back to his family's gravesite.

The group splits up.  Boldak returns to town.  Viktor deals with Breth's remains at the mine office.  Alendar and Alexis go to the farm site.  There they find that the family gravesite has been dug up.  They also meet Llyr, a feycaster, and his wolf companion, Moro.  The four run into a wounded owlbear, that they are forced to dispatch.

After they kill the creature, they look around the farm house.  They find what remains of an arm, branded with a tattoo associated with men who would have worked for Garavin Vesst, once one of the mine managers in Diamond Lake..  They also find that the Land family bodies look to have been carted in the direction of town.

The entire group meets back at the mine office.  After some discussion, they head back to the Whispering Cairn.  There they find the ghost of the young man, now known to be Alastor Land and the door still closed.  In response to Alexis' query, the ghost responds that he's not with his family.

The party resolves to find the graverobbers and returns to Diamond Lake.  They learn through the rumor mill that Vesst was bankrupted by Balabar Smenk several years ago and then acquired his workers.  The particular graverobbers frequent the Feral Dog.  The group waits at the Dog for several hours as the graverobbers watch the pit fights and drink.  Finally, they head back to a small home that they share.  After some discussion, the group breaks in.

While some of the party members had thought they could simply break into the thugs home and get by without a fight, the melee soon begins.  The fighting is hard, and the matter is further complicated by Viktor's unwillingness to commit to battle.  The party manages to bring their foes down, but not before Boldak is killed.

After the battle, the party learns from a captive that a man named Filge staying in the old observatory had the bodies for which they were looking.

Viktor, unconscious after the battle, is revived and treated to Alexis' enraged tongue-lashing.  Heated bickering ensues.

In the end, it is decided that Alexis and Alendar will bury the dead while Viktor and Llyr sell some goods.

After Alendar and Alexis finish their morose task, Alendar, after giving his opinion of Viktor's choice of conduct, tells her that he simply cannot remain with the party.  The elf takes his leave.

But just as some leave, new arrivals come.  Viktor and Llyr meet Brannak and Dav while shopping.  The pair had obvious combat skill, or at least were well-armed, and Llyr decided help dealing with Filge would be welcome.

*Day 10*
Having secured the help of Brannak and Dav to aid at least with dealing with Filge, Viktor and Llyr bring the newcomers to the square to meet Alexis. She tells them of Alendar's decision to leave. The group finds themselves with little other choice but to carry on with the new help they've found.

The five, along with Moro, head to the old observatory to the north. Dav displays his lock picking skills but is set upon by a tiny creature of filth and teeth. The man begins showing signs of illness from a bite, but nothing yet able to slow him down.

The party first enters the observatory to be set upon by three skeletons. After Alexis easily sends their spirits onward, investigation make it apparent that these are the remains of part of the Land family. But Filge and the remains of Alastor's sister were still to be found.

As they explore the observatory, the group comes upon a disgusting dinner scene. In Filge's bedroom they find displays of the man's delusions of grandeur and vile tastes. When they reach the top, they find the necromancer's operating theater with a corpse flayed upon it. Despite their complete lack of stealth (in fact, Brannak was chanting inspiringly in draconic during the entire foray), the group manages to dispatch Filge and his minions with little harm to themselves.

As the group searches the observatory, they find a good deal of treasure, the remains of Alastor's sister, and a note to Filge from "S" outlining a cult operating beneath Dourstone Mine.

After the search is complete, the group piles the remains of bodies and the like in the top floor of the observatory and set is aflame.

The group returns the Land family to their graves, some business is taken care of, Llyr decides to sell the owlbear (which was steadily becoming more trouble than its worth), and Allustan is asked to identify magical items and expresses his concern about whatever is brewing beneath Diamond Lake (and specifically warns the group that the green worm referenced in the note is a sign of the Spawn of Kyuss). Overall, the group rests for a couple of days.

*Day 11*
Rest

*Day 12*
Having found dealing with Filge to be both exciting and extremely profitable, Brannak and Dav decide to continue with Llyr, Alexis, and Viktor. The group heads back into the Whispering Cairn and relights the torches in the lantern. As they pass into the room with the clay spheres, they find that Alastor's ghost has departed, but did indeed open the door first.

They make their way into a chamber with four "steam murals" depicting what the group later finds out from Allustan is part of the story of the Wind Dukes of Aaqa, particularly the involvement of one Zosiel. As the group begins to make its way to a pillar of air in the center, two suits of armor emerge from the pillar to challenge the party. While Viktor all but asks to be killed, the group manages to survive the onslaught. The group travels via the pillar to a level above where they find the true sarcophagus of Zosiel, whose name Brannak learns by a wise use of comprehend languages. Inside the sarcophagus, opening by invoking Zosiel's name, the group finds further treasure, including a diadem inscribed with Zosiel's glyph and an inactive talisman of the sphere.

With their treasure in tow, the group returns to Allustan and informs him of their discoveries. The sage gives then a lengthy recitation of the history of the Wind Dukes of Aaqa. To summarize: the Queen of Chaos fought against the Wind Dukes. The Queen of Chaos had recruited a Prince of Demons named Miska the Wolf-Spider to aid her in the fight. Seven of the greatest Wind Dukes, called the "Wandering Dukes", scoured the Great Wheel for a weapon to fight the forces of Chaos. With the lore they'd gathered, they constructed the fabled Rod of Law. With the Rod, the Wandering Dukes returned to a battle on the fields of Pesh and the greatest of them plunged it into Miska the Wolf-Spider. The Rod of Law was shattered into seven pieces. It turns out that the Whispering Cairn is the tomb for Zosiel who was a minor warrior prince who fell in the battle just before the Rod was used.

*Day 13*
Having rested yet again, the group attempts to decide what should be done about Balabar Smenk (whom they suspect is "S" from Filge's note). As it turns out, Smenk has already been looking for them. The group sets up a meeting at Smenk's home.

The crude and disgusting Smenk, sometimes in tones close to whining while sometimes tones of demand, tells the party that, indeed, a cult has taken hold of a temple beneath Dourstone Mine (the existence of the temple was confirmed with Allustan as well). The cult, called the Ebon Triad, though the name holds no meaning for the group, is sheltered by Ragnolin Dourstone. By Smenk's account, he was unwittingly pushed into providing foodstuffs and supplies for the cultists. He attempted to extract himself from that position, and subsequently found the severed head of his right-hand man in his bed the next morning. The dirty mine-manager tells the group that if they can free him from his undesired connecting with the cult, he will forgive their killing of his men.

*Late 13/Early 14*
After Midnight, under the cover of a silence spell by Alexis, the party makes their way easily into Dourstone Mine. They easily find their way to the elevator leading to the cultists temple.

At the bottom of the shaft, they catch a glimpse of a large chamber with pool with doors leading off in three directions: one marked with the symbol Hextor, one Vecna, and one unmarked. Two masked guards, later discovered to be tieflings, raise the alarm in the Hextor camp. The party quickly barges into the the Hextorites domain and easily slaughters the first defenses. However, after a nasty battle against a wild boar, they find themselves trapped in what appears to be a type of battle arena. A cleric of Hextor has a set of controls that slam the doors, and the vile Hextorites reign spells and arrows upon the party.

Fortunately, the evil clerics make a mistake. As the party looks ready to be mopped up, some of the clerics leave the balcony to approach the door and enter to face them. However, Brannak cleverly uses the wand of unseen servant to push the button to keep it closed each time the remaining cleric tries to open it. Dav's arrows make short work of that cleric, and Brannak's unseen servant pockets the clerics wand of cure light wounds. The party is then able to heal themselves up as the remaining Hextorites make their way back in to the balcony to discover why the doors didn't open for them. But now Brannak does open the doors. The party swarms up to the balcony behind the Hextorites. In a tough battle of attrition, the group finally brings the well-armored Hextorites to their deaths.

With the Hextorities out of the way, the party gathers up the loot from the fallen, locks all of the doors to the well-defensible structure, and settles in for some very well-deserved rest.

During the rest, Dav does some thorough searching.  He finds a couple of blank scrolls (which radiated magic), and stone key, and the Hextorite cleric's journal, which contained some interesting entries.  The entries spoke of the Faceless One, Grallak Kur, the Ebon Triad, and an Overgod.

*Late 14/Early 15*
The party decides to rest until midnight for Alexis to regain her spells.  The group then ventures into the door marked with the banner of Vecna.

Inside, they find themselves in a labyrinth, the extent of which they would only later discover.  The find themselves attacked from the darkness by bird-men, through secret doors that appear to open and close without any effort by the assailants.  It turns out to be a guerrilla-like war, but the group manages to withstand it, save Llyr's wolf Kota.

The group takes another long rest, giving Dav time to thoroughly search and map the entire maze with Alexis, and allowing Llyr to call a new companion.

*Late 15/Early 16*
A wolverine, aptly named Bub, heeds Llyr's call.  Dav had discovered three rooms leading out to the north.  The group chooses the western-most one.

Upon entering the room, the party discovers crates and boxes full of mundane supplies.  The crates are marked with the symbol of Balabar Smenk's company.

The group heads further inward, and discovers a room with odd and horrible pillars.  Hands moved from within.  The party set upon two purple-clad men, but soon more joined the fray as well as an incorporeal undead.

Alexis was unable to turn the undead, and the party had little ability to harm it.  The purple-clad men flung spells at the party, and a green-robed man wearing a leather mask summoned powerful monsters.

Llyr fell from the bite of a summoned huge centipede.  Brannak spent most of the fight entralled by the undead's inane mumblings or stunned by the spells of the men, and fell by the powerful claws of a summoned ape.  Bub was destroyed by another ape, after fighting to get out of a web.  Dav fell to more spellslinging.  And Viktor and Alexis both in the end succumbed to madness, unable to cope with repeatedly touching the essence of the undead creature.[/sblock]
[sblock=Part III Summary]*Finishing Day 16*
Kushnak, the half-orc war-priest of the little-known Kelanen has been traveling with Eskard, the half-orc powerhouse.  While traveling, the half-orcs met Nethezar, an odd human cleric devoted to magic.  After an interesting barroom brawl, Erdolliel, the elven rogue, joined up with the group to add her talents.  Just this evening, the four made their way into Diamond Lake and found it to likely be the worst place they have seen in their travels.  Bazrim, a dwarven wizard and local in Diamond Lake, quickly takes note of the obviously talented group and joins up with them (after getting a taste of the belittling to come from Nethezar in the future).

After drinks and mirth, the group finds their way to rest and plans to meet up on the morrow.

*Day 17*
Shortly after the group meets up, a man named Gregor approaches with a proposition.  Gregor works for one Balabar Smenk, one of the mine managers in Diamond Lake.  They are escorted to Smenk's old, but huge, mansion, and they meet perhaps the biggest glutton full of self-importance in the entire realm.

Smenk conveys that fanatic cultists, the Ebon Triad, have taken residence in the mine of Ragnolin Dourstone, a dwarven mine manager.  Smenk, by his story, was extorted into helping supply the cultists.  Smenk sent first his right-hand man, then a group of "close associates" (who apparently bore symbols of Heironeous and Pelor), but all were apparently killed.  The blubbery Smenk offers the group 1,500 gold to split if the group will take up the task.  After Smenk and Gregor tell the group what they can of the defenses on the entrance to the mine, the group seeks out Allustan, the town sage, for a scroll of _invisibility sphere_.

Using the scroll, and _silence_ cast by Nethezar, the group easily sneaks into Dourstone's mine.  The find an elevator leading down to the odd entry chamber of the cultists' three distinct lairs.  They first go through the already attacked Hextorite lair.  Finding it completely ransacked and devoid of anything valuable, the group turns next to the blank, rough, stone door.

They learn soon enough that the door leads to natural caves inhabited by eyeless, savage humanoids.  Not only do they seem to not need sight to "see," but they also blend terribly well with the natural rock in the caves.  But the group learns through their struggle that they have a good mix of combat talents.  Unfortunately, they also learn that Nethezar can't climb to save his life.

The group battles many of the humanoids, and eventually comes to the lair of a priest of Erythnul throwing powders and mushrooms, apparently psychotropic, into an inferno.  The group manages to bring the demented fanatic down.  Upon killing the priest and conducting a search, the group finds some writings.  Most of the rambling, disjointed writing is virtually impossible for any of you to comprehend. But one passage stands out:

_At last the will of the Ebon Triad be done. With the return of great Kyuss, the Age of Worms is finally upon us!_

The group then retreats to relatively safer group to rest until the morning.

*Day 18*
After having their rest and regaining their spells, the group returns to the entry chamber and, using a key found on the cleric of Erythnul, opens the final door marked with the symbol of Vecna.

The door leads to what is obviously a labyrinth of some kind.  It looks like, just like the Hextorite lair, combat had taken place, as blood and sulfur stained the walls.  Nethezar notes that Smenk's assertion that it was the Erythnul section of the cult that killed the previous adventurers seems at odd with the evidence of battle here.  The group quickly learns that a cadre of wizards and an allip still inhabited the inner sanctum.  The battle is much more fierce than the last one, as the wizards are much more sophisticated foes and their leader, a faceless man with a lisp, had a powerful stock of spells.  The leader's spells overcome Erdolliel, and the elf dies at the wizard's hand.  But the group eventually prevails, with Eskard's bravery coupled with his skill striking down the mage.  He barely manages to save Kushnak from death's door by forcing a potion down his throat, and Kushnak, in turn, saves the others.

With the intent of gathering up what they can and making a quick exit, the group starts a search of the sanctum and wizard's lab.  Among the various items, of most interest is a diadem with a strange insignia, a strange adamantine loop with handle, and scrolls with codes.  There is also a letter:

_Filge,

I need you in Diamond Lake, my boy. The cult situation has grown worse. Deep within Dourstone Mine they're studying things brought in from the southern hills. Green worms and unkillable zombies. I nicked one of the worms for you to study.

I'll put you up in the old observatory. Show this letter to the big white half-orc at the Feral Dog. He'll help you get settled. I trust you'll find these coins sufficient to cover your travel from the Free City.

S._

Finally, the group finds a huge supply of mundane items, all in crates marked with the sign of a rampant rooster perched upon a large gold coin. The symbol is the same one the group had seen at Smenk's residence.

As the group gets situated, suddenly, a horrid noise comes from the entry chamber.  The group quickly hurries back and finds a monstrous creature, like an amalgamation of the deities of the Ebon Triad, has broken the elevator.  The four remaining in the party fight hard against the creature, as it had powerful attacks combined with strong resistance to magic.  Nethezar revives Kushnak to attack the thing, only to find Kushnak again dying after the thing's next assault.  Finally, Nethezar fires _magic missiles_ at the thing in desperation, and manages to drop it.

After some discussion, and a couple of lectures from Nethezar, the group resolves to wait until the next day, both to regain spells so Kushnak can _make whole_ the elevator and to wait for the cover of dark to escape Dourstone's mine.

*Day 19*
Upon first waking, Nethezar helps heal Eskard's damage to his psyche from the allip.  Then the cleric identifies one of the items.  Finally, the scholar examines all of the written materials uncovered.

First is a journal with two passages of note that Nethezar marked.

The first marked passage reads:

_Praise Be to the Scourge of Battle,

The Faceless One grows increasingly concerned. that addled beast Grallak Kur has yet to provide new insights into the Overgod's nature. The crude missives he sends speak of the worms, of a slumbering power that must be awoken, but nothing more. I wish he would go back to the black pit that spawned him if he has nothing more to offer.

The Faceless One tells me this ties into an ancient figure, a being of great power. Of course, he tells me little else. He enjoys keeping his secrets, but he forgets that they flourish only behind the protection of Hextor. His latest taunt is a scroll that he tells me contains all the answers I seek. Of course, the fool wrote it in a cipher. Were it not for the dictates of the Ebon Triad, I would lead my troops into their damnable labyrinth and kill every last bird and wizard within it.

Grallak is the key. Thank the Scourge that he trusts me and not the Faceless One. Otherwise, I doubt the Faceless One would bother imparting anything to us. We cannot trust these mages. When the Overgod arises, I think it will be time to settle some old scores._

And the second:

_Under the Herald's Watchful Eye We Conquer,

Grallak Kur has finally yielded a useful clue. I personally delivered it to the labyrinth, and the Faceless one giggled like a blood addled berserker when he saw the message. Grallak spoke of the worms again, of course. He says that even now they stir and writhe. The world is like an apple infested with them. All seems well for now, but soon they burst through the skin and swarm across the land. Stil, part of this vision troubles me. Grallak spoke of a great power behind them, but the Ebon Triad teaches that these worms will awaken the Overgod. Is there some other power at hand here that we cannot see? Is it friend or foe?

The Faceless One knows more, but he of course has little to say. Perhaps Grallak has invented everything. His monstrous kin are few in number and battered after their pilgrimage through the Underdark. If he is an imposter or trickster, we may need to root him out of this place. In that case, our agents must make another supply run. Six coils of rope, and perhaps bows and more arrows, should do the trick. With the petitioners leading the way we can uncover any ambushes they have within the cliffs._

Nethezar finds an invisible script with a code on it in a note.  After breaking the code, the note reads:

_The secrets of this page are most holy. Know ye heretics who invade them that the eye of Vecna is upon you. If you read this, Theldrick, you have either slain me and doomed our cause, or the time is nigh for our final victory.

At last the riddle of this place is solved. In ages past, a great being known as Kyuss rose above the petty warlords who fought and struggled for material gain. Mighty Kyuss is the herald of the Overgod. Soon, he will sound the clarion call to the faithful. The three sundered faiths shall be made whole.

The undead our agents spotted must be located and captured. If they bear the worms of Kyuss then they perhaps hold the final answer to our research. The Ebon Aspect stirs within the pool, but it is still not ready to emerge. Perhaps a traumatic event--an invasion by heretics, a great battle fought within these halls--could awaken it. But even then it will attain only a minor form. The Way of the Ebon Triad speaks of the danger of awakening the aspect too soon. Our work will be for naught.

We must find the worms and the undead hosts that carry them. If they are not here, then we must send agents to the Rift. If Kyuss himself, or his agents, cannot shepherd in the Age of Worms, then we shall do it ourselves so that the Overgod may live.

Our course is clear, my dear Theldrick. Smenk is no longer useful to us and must die. Kill him, then send agents to the Mistmarsh, across the southern hills. I believe that we will find what we are looking for there, among the lizardfolk. Summon more of your warriors. If the calculations and portents are correct, the time for covert action is at an end. As the Age of Worms begins, we must strike hard and fast to prepare the coming of the Overgod.

Of course, dear Theldrick, if you were so rash as to slay my followers and I, then you, soon, shall join me in the afterlife. Doubtless your treachery has already stirred the Overgod. Our mission has failed, and you will die at his hands._

Not having the time or inclination to ponder these discovers yet, the group readies to depart.  Kushnak repairs the elevator and Nethezar again uses his _silence_ spell.  With the cover of night, the group manages to easily get out of Dourstone's mine and back to town.

The group decides to send Bazrim into the town proper, under the guise of a warrior, to see if he can find out anything about the happenings since the group entered the mine.  Bazrim learns that no one appears to be looking for them yet, and the group decides to seek out Smenk for their payment.

Upon reaching Smenk's, the group discovers that the were apparently not expected to return.  After getting some lip from the fat man, the group gets its payment and quickly tries to make an exit.  But the group doesn't quite get out of town, being attacked by a group of both humans and dwarves just before they reach the Lakeside Stables for horses.

After easily dispatching the group, and collecting one survivor for possible later questioning, the group members each hear the voice of Allustan, the sage, whispering to them.  He directs them out of town where he informs them that he has a job for them.  The sage indicates that he had requested that the prior group (those that Smenk called his "friends") enter the Dourstone Mine to help put together "pieces of a puzzle."  Allustan says that he needs to meet with a battle mage stationed at Blackwall Keep on the northern edge of the Mistmarsh, and that he would like the young, able-bodied group to provide secure escort for him.  As payment, and perhaps demonstration of his good intent, the sage offers to persuade the clergy at the Church of Heironeous in the Garrison to use a scroll of _raise dead_ to bring Erdolliel back.  He further offers to use his own resources to serve as a banker, of sorts (since there is little chance that, sort of going to a larger city, the group could ever trade the items they have for the payment the clergy would require).

Though it is getting quite late in the evening by this time, the sage is able to get the services of Valkus Dun and his scroll.  Erdolliel is returned to life, and immediately starts spouting somewhat incomprehensibly about her experience while dead.  After bickering about potions and the like, the group decides to head for the mine office (about which Erdolliel somehow knows) and gets some much needed rest.[/sblock]
[sblock=Part IV Summary]*Day 20-22*
After the group wakes from their rest at the mine office, Erdolliel scours the town for crafting supplies for Kushnak.  As the elf shops, she runs into Allustan in town.  The sage, seeing the crafting supplies and talking to Erdolliel about her desire to see the Whispering Cairn, informs the elf that, while he would like to get moving, they should take the time they need.

After some discussion, Nethezar _identifies_ the diadem found a "circlet" of wisdom.  Kushnak sits down to craft, Bazrim works on learning spells, and Nethezar, Erdolliel, and Eskard make their way to the Whispering Cairn.

*Day 23*
After their final nights rest, the group wakes and meets Allustan.  The sage explains that the journey to Blackwall Keep will take roughly two days, and that he plans to spend the first night at "Shank's Rest," an abandoned farmhouse.

Just after lunch, while passing through a copse of trees, Erdolliel and Eskard note the presence of bandits hiding.  After shouting out to the unseen foes, someone weakly calls for a "toll" to be paid.  But, after hearing the warriors conversation, whomever was hiding beats a hasty retreat.

The group arrives at Shank's Rest at supper time, and Allustan prepares a good meal.  The sage also gives the party a bit more information about the journey and why they go to Blackwall Keep.  He outlines how he had been in contact with the prior adventures.  That group had found the Whispering Cairn and learned the cairn is a tomb of a warrior of the Wind Dukes of Aaqa.  The Wind Dukes, or "Vaati" in their tongue, were legendary beings of flesh and air that served the forces of Law.

While exploring the Cairn, the prior group found evidence of the Ebon Triad.  Allustan mentions green worms connected to undead called the Spawn of Kyuss.  Kyuss, according to lore, appearing in the Rift Canyon to the north over a thousand years ago, created dozens of new undead and even had an undead dragon at his side.  Kyuss was called the Harbinger of the Age of Worms.

Allustan finishes by telling how he heads to Blackwall to meet Marzena, a battle mage.  She had apparently sent Allustan reports of green worms.

As the group settles in for the night, Allustan prompts Erdolliel for the story of the events occurring while she was dead.

*Day 24*
The group wakes to the smells of Allustan's breakfast and the sounds of rain outside.

On the wet road, the group encounters a quartet of lizardfolk.  The lizardfolk stop to size up the party, and Bazrim abruptly confronts them in draconic about staring at his personal guard.  Erdolliel tries to calm the situation, but the lizardfolk seem to take Bazrim's remarks as a challenge.  Nethezar manages to diffuse the situation by insinuating that Bazrim is insane.  Despite the fact that the scholar was telling a blatant lie (asserting that Bazrim has delusions of being Moradin), the lizardfolk seem to buy it.  Of course, the non-draconic speakers never understood a bit of that conversation.  Erdolliel then gives the dwarf a lashing with her tongue, and Nethezar plays ignorant of the whole ordeal.

At mid-afternoon, the party arrives at Blackwall Keep, only to find that it is under siege.  Between the party and the keep are two groups of five lizardfolk that had been apparently attacking the keep. Erdolliel cautiously scouts the area. The keep is surrounded by a total of six such groups of five, each group takes shelter from direct view of the keep. The elf can also see that the doors to the keep itself had apparently been broken down and hastily repaired.

Allustan expresses great concern for those inside the keep, as there is no way of knowing how they fared after the keep door was broken. The sage requests that the party attempt to aid whatever survivors remain at the keep while he uses a scroll of teleport to return to the Garrison in Diamond Lake and, hopefully, return with a force. Without hesitation, the party agrees.

After the sage departs, the party decides that their best option is to stay out of sight and wait for the lizardfolk to, presumably, make another strike at the keep. The plan works well. The party hears the lizardfolk signal each other. Two of the groups rush straight for the doors to break them. Two of the groups rush to the back side, presumably to attempt to climb up to the tower balcony of the keep. The remaining two hold back. While Kushnak, Eskard, and Nethezar rush to charge one of the groups hanging back, Bazrim utilizes his knew fireball spell with miraculous results. Both groups attempting to break down the keep door again are annihilated. Bazrim and Erdolliel strike the other group hanging back while the other three finish off the apparently leader of this attack. In short order, the only forces remaining are the ten that where trying to climb up the back. That force flees into the Mistmarsh.

Inside the keep, the party is met by hagggard men, overjoyed at their saviors. The men inform the group that they'd lost nearly half of their soldiers, including their commander. To make matters worse, four of their number where captured when the lizardfolk first broke open the door, include Marzena, the Free City battlemage that Allustan had been coming to see. The party attempts to interrogate a surviving lizardfolk, but even Bazrim's application of acid to the thing's extremities isn't enough to make it talk. All that the soldiers can tell the party is that the lizardfolk captors would be at least half a day or more out, and that they went straight south into the Mistmarsh. Kushnak uses speak with dead on a lizardfolk and learns that this tribe of lizardfolk lair due south and that the tribe itself has approximately 60 members.

Given the late hour, the group takes their rest and sets out on the morrow.

*Day 25*

The group sets off into the Mistmarsh. While the travel is wretched, Eskard is thankfully able to point out the best path through the swamp and the barbarian easily follows the lizardfolk trail. During the day, the group is attacked by two crocodiles. During the night, a giant crocodile also attacks.

*Day 26*

The group wakes from their sleep in the swamp and carries on. Eskard is still able to pick out the best of paths. The group is surprised by a group of ghouls laying in shallow water for an ambush, but the party makes relatively short work of them.

At nearly the end of the day, the party finds what must be the lizardfolk lair: a massive structure formed in the entwined roots of a grove of mangaroo trees. The group takes but a moment to prepare, deciding that the best approach is to strike quickly. The clerics provide some magical enhancement, most notably Kushnak gives Eskard the power of fly, and the group enters.

Not taking any chances and not stopping to examine the place, the party goes on a rampant offensive. The group quickly moves through the lair, cutting down the lizardfolk defense mostly before it is even able to mobilize. By the time some resistance is truly able to fight back, the lizardfolk are down too many to be effective.

The party quickly kills one stronger-looking lizardfolk that was guarding two of the human prisoners. The party then finds a hermaphrodite shaman, who quickly surrenders to the overwhelming force and, oddly, requests that the group quickly enter the next room and kill the lizardfolk king. The party obliges.

The king, like the other stronger warrior, has a black tinge to his scales. While he is clearly a strong warrior, and even boasts about fighting in the area, he is simply unable to stand alone against the party. While both Eskard and Erdolliel require a good amount of healing to get through the battle, it seemed nearly a foregone conclusion.

The party returns to the hermaphrodite, who had been watching over two more captives, including Marzena. Marzena is freed. Through questioning the hermaphrodite and Marzena, the party discovers that the reason the lizardfolk had been attacking was because, some time in the past, this tribe lost an entire generation of eggs. They had been infested with worms that seemed like the same ones the party had heard of before. The tribe had believed, convinced by the king, that the humans were responsible. Now the hermaphrodite tells the party that there is a new generation of eggs, but it is guarded by kobolds that are even more draconic in nature that the creatures typically are. The group sets out to help the, now sole surviving, lizardfolk. The party is led to the egg chamber, where they make quick work of the kobolds.

In the group of perhaps 200 lizardfolk eggs, the party sees a large black egg. It appears to be a dragon egg, but Bazrim notes that something about it looks amiss, though he cannot place it. The party gingerly removes the large egg, leaving all of the lizardfolk eggs intact. The group manages to acquire a good sum of treasure. And the hermaphrodite indicates that, should the party ever make it to the Free City as they plan, it (the hermaphrodite) would appreciate if they could do anything to help arrange a treaty of some kind with the lizardfolk.

The group takes its rest in the nearly empty lizardfolk lair.

*Day 27*

As the group readies to depart, with Marzena and three of the soldiers from Blackwall Keep in tow, Kushnak promises to send word from the Free City, and the hermaphrodite indicates that the group should refer to it as Hishka, speaking for the Twisted Branch tribe.

The group travels through the swamp, with Eskard confidently leading the way.  The only noteworthy thing during the travel is very life-like statutes of crocodiles.  Bazrim speculates that a medusa could be responsible for such things.

*Day 28*

The group sets out for what should be the last day of travel in the Mistmarsh.  The day is grossly oppressive and those in heavy armor suffer in it.  Another giant crocodile attempts to make a meal of the party.  However, a successful _blindness_ spell and the martial prowess of the group quickly destroys it.

The group eventually returns to Blackwall Keep.  They find that reinforcements from the Garrison have arrived.  However, they also learn that the old battle mage, whom Marzena had replaced, was apparently infected by green worms after a visit with the lizardfolk in the Mistmarsh.  He had been locked in the basement.  But, while the party was in the Mistmarsh, the mage had broken free and captured two others.  Now all three were transformed into the Spawn of Kyuss and roaming the basement.

The party ventures inside.  Kushnak and Bazrim are both overcome with unnatural fear.  Fortunately, Erdolliel, Eskard, and Nethezar quickly dispatch the first of the Spawn.  Once Kushnak and Bazrim recover, the group heads downstairs.  Once downstairs, the unnatural panic grips Eskard, and the warrior flees in terror.  However, Nethezar is able to subdue both the remaining Spawn by the power of his deity.  The others finish them off.

The soldiers of Blackwall Keep give you a great party, sparing no expense (from their stores, at any rate).

*Day 29*

With a bit of a hangover, the group sets out to return to Diamond Lake.  The day is uneventful, and the group finds rest again at Shank's Rest.

*Day 30*

With Marzena "in tow," the group reaches Diamond Lake once more.  Erdolliel notices that people have apparently have taken notice of their return.

The group makes way to Allustan's residence and, after he reunites with Marzena, they show him the egg they found in the Twisted Branch lair.  Allustan informs the group that he suspects that the egg houses not a black dragon, as would be suggested, but rather a host of worms to create Spawn of Kyuss.  Bazrim burns the egg and collects the pasty remnants, which the thinks will be useful for dealing with Spawn in the future.

Allustan informs the group that he knows a man, Eligos, in the Free City, who studied under the same master as Allustan.  Eligos has special knowledge of monsters.  Allustan suggests that Eligos could offer much information about the true nature of the threat here.

While the others tend to various business, Erdolliel plays several games of Dragonchess with Allustan.

*Day 31*

The group sets out for the Free City, with much enthusiasm.  On the road, the group runs into a trio: a man, a woman, and a dwarf.  While they seem initially like simple passersby, Erdolliel and Eskard both notice the group pulling out weapons.  A battle ensues, during which they mention that their "boss" had Diamond Lake "locked down."  All three are quickly decimated, despite attempts to keep one of them alive.  The group finds the symbol of Smenk on the cart the three were pulling.  Vowing to eventually see Smenk dead, the group continues on.

*Day 32*

The group continues onward.  They encounter a group of 9 men.  Erdolliel slips off the road and takes cover, while the spellcasters shield themselves with defensive spells.  However, once the group closes, it becomes obvious that they are a group of travelers, lead by one of the faithful of St. Cuthbert.  Bazrim lies to the group, telling them that Smenk wishes to join the cause of the Cudgel.  The leader, obviously unpersuaded, chastises Bazrim and moves on.

That night, the group makes camp.  During Eskard's watch, three displacer beasts attempt to ambush the group.  After a vicious battle, the group manages to bring the beasts low.

*Day 33*

In the morning, perhaps attracted by the vile stench of the dead displacer beasts, a pack of worgs sets upon the group as they ready to depart.  The party takes some minor wounds, but manages to kill most of the pack.

The group finishes the days travel, passing more traffic.  Nethezar picks up some pipeweed from a group of halflings, and the party shares it while musing about what the future may bring.

*Day 34*

The group heads out for the next leg of the journey.  Traffic on the road continues to pick up.  At midday, the group reaches an establishment of the Able Carter Coaching Company.  The group enjoys a meal at the establishment, but near the end is approached by a young man.  He says that he was robbed by trolls or giants.  After a teasing from Eskard and Nethezar, the lad accompanies the group to show them the sites in the Free City.

Just up the road, the boy points out the thicket where he was attacked, which is "trapped" with a slab of meat hanging from a tree.  With Bazrim's firepower leading the way, the party makes fairly easy work of the trolls and their pet.

The group makes travel the rest of the day.

*Day 35*

The group presses, marching longer than normal, to make it to the Free City by day's end.  Even at the late hour of arrival, there is a line to enter the gates of the Free City.  Erdolliel talks to folk in line and learns that the guards will likely expect some coin from a group as well-outfitted as the party.  Hearing Erdolliel's warning, Nethezar magically disguises himself and suggests that an old merchant with hired guards would attract little attention.  Upon reaching the gate, Nethezar displays an impressive show of fasttalk with a few coins, and the group goes into the Free City with no questions asked.

The lad accompanying the party quickly learns that the sage Eligos lives in the Garden District, which appears to be extremely affluent.  The group is meet at the door by an aged elven manservant named Pollard.  After some repast is served, Eligos introduces himself to the party.  Erdolliel offers the items and notes from Allustan, and gives a brief summary of the events.  Eligos shows great interest, but indicates that he will need perhaps a week to conduct thorough research.  He suggests that the group stay at the Crooked House in the Foreign Quarter.

The group, led by the boy again, finds the Crooked House, gets a late dinner, and secures rooms for the night.  The group is treated well by the gnome innkeep, Tarquin Shortstone.  Erdolliel learns that the best place to start to make a diplomatic arrangement for the lizardfolk would be the office of the city guard.

*Day 36*

The group heads out into the markets of the Free City to, at long last, do some real selling of loot.  While going through the markets, the group comes upon an odd parade consisting of, most interestingly, a caged chimera.  The magical beast ends up breaking free, while, simultaneously, two pickpockets attempt to lift Bazrim's wand.  Soon the gathered crowd stampedes through the streets, and chaos ensues.  The thieves attempt to vanish with potions, but Nethezar dispels their magic.  The half-orcs quickly dispatch the chimera, while Erdolliel is outflanked by the thieves.  In the end, however, the group bests the pickpockets as well.

Soon enough, the city guard is on the scene.  Despite Bazrim opening his mouth, the group manages to get out of the situation.  The Watch Captain cleverly surmises the role of the thieves.  The Watch Captain does seize Bazrim's wand as restitution for the dead chimera, but no charges are filed.  As the group gives their names to the guard, Nethezar credibly identifies himself as Balabar Smenk.

The group then proceeds with their shopping.  Eventually they return to the Crooked House where Nethezar and Kushnak begin their work.

*Day 37*

While Nethezar and Kushnak craft, Eskard, Bazrim, and Erdolliel head back to the markets.  They encounter a strange man standing on a rain barrel.  The man rants about the coming Age of Worms, dead dragons roar, rot festering, and the worm that walks.  A passerby tells the group that "Rain Barrel Man" is there almost everyday ranting.  After a few moments, Rain Barrel Man simply begins the rant, verbatim, once more.

The remainder of the shopping passes without incident, and the group enjoys another night at the Crooked House.

*Day 38*

Nethezar and Kushnak craft more, and Bazrim adds a new spell to his book.  Erdolliel, with Eskard to escort her, heads to a guard station to see about the work for the lizardfolk.  After getting through preliminary matters, the elf and half-orc meet a man and woman from the guard.  Erdolliel gets grilled by the pair as they play off of each other, but eventually they agree to at least send a negotiating party to meet with Hishka.

*Day 39*

As the group breaks their fast, they notice that patrons of the Crooked House appear to be paying more attention to them.  It soon becomes evident that the common folk have been hearing about the incident with the chimera, and Tarquin attempts to set up a grand storytelling.

At lunch time, Tarquin introduces Erdolliel to Nim, a handsome elven bard, to share the group's story for a telling that night.

Once the evening comes, Nim's storytelling begins.  He does a good job, though he makes everything a bit over dramatic.  Nethezar, who had seemed grumpy, leaves during the telling and heads upstairs.  During a break, while being flattered by the bar's patrons, suddenly someone that looks like Nethezar is behind the bar, stabs Tarquin, and runs upstairs.  Some commotion is heard upstairs, and then a merchant comes down and begins to incite the crowd.

Kushnak quickly takes control of the situation, deciding that this merchant must be to blame.  The half-orc cleric quickly sends Eskard to fetch Nethezar.  The drunken crowd quickly becomes torn by what they saw and the merchant's incitement.  Realizing that some action has to take place, lest Tarquin bleed to death, the group takes the initiative.  Bazrim ensorcels several patrons.  Erdolliel forces a potion down Tarquin's throat, and Nethezar uses powerful magic to make half the patrons go insane.  While the crowd is mostly harmless, the merchant proves to be a strong combatant amidst all the distractions.

Eventually the merchant is felled.  The group tries to explain to Tarquin what happened.  Erdolliel finds daggers matching the one in Tarquin's chest on the merchant, as well as a strange key.  Nethezar attempts to dispel any magic changing the merchant's form, but to no avail.

As the group tries to figure out what is going on, the city guard arrive on the scene and demand answers.  A patron points the finger at Nethezar and Tarquin admits that his attacker surely looked like Nethezar.  The guard listens to the proffered explanation.  He indicates that, while he understands the gist of their explanation, it will need to be verified, and the group will need to be guarded.  The group agrees to be taken into custody.

However, during the night, the group is bound and gagged and moved to a different location...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 17, 2008)

*Early Day 40*

In short order, you are individually and not gently tossed into different cells, still wearing your shackles.  With some effort, you each manage to wriggle the hoods off of your heads.

You find yourselves in a tall chamber with five cells, each with a wall of iron bars facing the central corridor running between the two rows of cells.  Erdolliel and Eskard are in the middle cell on the west side, and Bazrim, Kushnak, and Nethezar are in the northern cell on the east side.

The other cells, however, are not empty.  One has a young elven woman, one with a pair of young men, and another with what appears to be a dead man.

While your precise whereabouts are unknown, it is obvious that you are not in a typical cell anymore.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 17, 2008)

"I believe that the definition of this situation is 'not good'" Erdolliel states as she begins to free herself from her bonds.[sblock=oc]escape artist 13[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 17, 2008)

Bazrim looks for a window or crack in a wall, to see outside and try to get a better understanding where they are.  He then turns to the unknown prisoners for information, starting with the two guys sharing a cell.  "Hey guys, how long have you been here?  And what are you here for?"


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 18, 2008)

Kushnak takes in his cell, the hallway, and all the fellow cell mates with calm, quite contemplation.  "I fear this may be a place to be forgotten." he says flatly and seats himself on the floor.

Eskard rattles the bars on his cage, checking their integrity, before mimicking Kushnak and sitting on the floor.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 19, 2008)

The two sharing a cell look a bit soiled and tired.  When Bazrim queries the pair, they each shrug.

*"I'm Martal.  This is Regim.  And, Hells, we've been here about a week.  Not sure why we're here.  We're from the town guard, but..."* he pauses, as if embarrassed.  *"Our house got broken into or something, I guess.  We were asleep.  Woke up here."*

The two look at each other a moment.  Regim shudders, and Martal says, *"They... uh... do some nasty crap here.  Some kinda mind probing.  And... they... uhh... they cut and tear off your limbs, and then reattach them.  Then they do it again."*

Regim looks like he is on the verge of passing out.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 19, 2008)

Erdolliel concentrates harder on freeing her bonds...


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 19, 2008)

Meanwhile, while Martal opens up to Bazrim, the manacles on Erdolliel "open up" for her.  Or at least, she finds that they aren't as tight as one might think.
[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: escape artist 20+ success[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 19, 2008)

"How about you girl?"  Erdolliel asks gently while she slips a hand out of a manacle.  "What are you in here for?"  The elf quickly moves to the door and examines the lock.[sblock=oc]Just see if she can tell how well made the lock is, as well as the bars and the walls, etc.  spot +12 search +14, not sure what else might help maybe appraise +2...[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 19, 2008)

Bazrim ponders to himself about what Martal has told them.
[sblock=ooc]knowledge arcana, the planes and religion +13, +16, +13 to see if I know how they would remove and reattach the limbs.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 19, 2008)

Kushnak ponders quietly for a moment as well, before stating flatly "I am not convinced, but if there is need for revolt I can attempt to cause some distraction.  I can not, however, prevent anyone from alerting others.  If Bazrim or Nethezar can silence our captor, on my command, we can subdue them. Or attempt to." 

Trailing off for a moment he continues again in the same even tone "I suspect any rebellion is almost more dangerous than anything they'll do to us here.  If they take me first, don't put yourselves in danger, i'll take care of myself. I'll fight first for all of you."

Shaking his head slightly, he focuses more on the situation at hand. "Girl, what do you know of this place? Are there ramblings true? Mind probes and limbs rendered?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 19, 2008)

[sblock=Ti]Erdolliel suspects, upon examination, that the locks are of "average" quality.[/sblock]
[sblock=worthley]The only spell of which Bazrim is aware is _Regeneration_.[/sblock]
Nethezar nods at Kushnak.  "I have the _silence_ spell prepared, and it can be cast even though I lack my components and holy symbol.  They would not expect it."

When Erdolliel and Kushnak query the elf woman, she answers with disdain and frustration in her voice.  "You will have no delight from me, commoners.  I trust you not.  Your talk of rebellion is nothing more than the installation of false hope.  I shall have none of it."

She pauses a moment, but you hear a faint whisper escape.  "None of it."  While, given the angle, it is hard to see her, it sounds as if she is quietly sobbing.



[sblock=OOC]The elf is in A, Erd/Esk are in B, dead-looking guy in C, Neth/Kush/Baz in D, two guys in E.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 20, 2008)

"Commoners?!!?  You don't know the half of it girl.  We're figuring out where we are, but you can sit over there in you ivory tower with your good graces and look down on us commoners.  I'll be sure to tell them you wanted none of it if everything goes south."  The elf turns to the cell with the spellcasters before continuing.  "How long will you keep your spells casters?  If time is of the essence we must choose our plan NOW!"


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 20, 2008)

"Do what you can with that lock girl, and see about getting Eskard the use of both his hands.  If we fight, we'll need them." Kushnak says in a hushed voice to Erdolliel.

Turning back to the weeping woman, he continues "Hiding in that corner will not help you.  If you're unjustly kept here, and suffering the same torture these men speak of, you must act.  I assure you we are your best hope at present, and if you wish to save your noble soul, you will tell us all you can." Upon finishing, Kushnak stands and begins pacing, slowly, as best he can given the cramped quarters.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 20, 2008)

Erdolliel concentrates on the lock first, then tries to free Eskard.  [sblock=oc]Take 20 on the lock OL +13. (-2 for no picks means I get a 31 right?)  Not sure how to open manacles, if they are like handcuffs (aka have a lock to pick) she'll take 20 on them too. If someone comes to the doors she'll pretend her manacles are still on and/or pretend that the cell is actually closed.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 21, 2008)

Erdolliel finds some sticks and pieces of straw to use as makeshift lockpicks, and she sets to work on the door.

*"Good luck,"* Martal encourages.

Nethezar answers Erdolliel's query.  "I believe our currently prepared spells will remain until used, unless one of you two," he looks at Kushnak and Bazrim, "is different for some reason."

The elven prisoner glares across the hall at Kushnak, and then turns away.

As if by some magic, Erdolliel, after a few moments, feels the lock on the cell door click open.

*"You gotta be kidding me!"* Martal curses.  Suddenly, both humans reach under their straw mattress and pull out longswords.  With a flick of a switch inside the cell, their cell lock clicks open.

Martal flings open the door and rushes to the door in front of Erdolliel.



[sblock=OOC]1: opens door, moves

Status & Init
1 (Martal, 21 faster)
Kushnak (21)
Nethezar (18)
Bazrim (16)
Erdolliel (12)
2 (Regim, 10)
Eskard (9)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 23, 2008)

"Lying bastards. Return to your cell, and i'll instruct them to do the same.  I can't promise you much if you assault them...."

[sblock=oc]Ready to cast blindness on 1 if he attacks R or S  - DC16  [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 23, 2008)

Erdolliel cautiously awaits the jailers' decisions.[sblock=Di]ready to attempt disarm on 1 if attacked.   +3 to attack after my 'light weapon' penalty.  if it even gets that far...[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 24, 2008)

Bazrim steps up up to the bars and gets ready to do his best in this dire situation.
[sblock=ooc]move 5' sw and the ready to Scorching ray anyone that attacks an ally that I have line of sight on.

Sorry it took so long to post, didn't have a computer while I was in Indy.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 24, 2008)

As the group prepares as best they can, Regim also rushes to Erdolliel's cell door, flinging it open.  *"You'll get your chance to be dead soon enough!"* he hisses at Kushnak.



[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming you are waiting to post an action for Eskard.

Unless I missed something, Bazrim is still cuffed, and not able to use somatic components.  You certainly had enough time for each of you to get gags out of your mouths, but not for unskilled peeps to get out of cuffs.

Kushnak: readies
Nethezar: delays
Bazrim: steps; readies
Erdolliel: readies
2: moves; opens cell door

Status & Init
1 (Martal, 21 faster)
Kushnak (21)
Nethezar (18)
Bazrim (16)
Erdolliel (12)
2 (Regim, 10)
Eskard (9)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 25, 2008)

Eskard waits with a look of panic on his face.

[sblock=oc] So, i'm delaying until after Erdolliel. If she succeeds in her disarm. HA!. I'll pickup the weapon, assuming she offers it to me.(not sure how that works) 

If not, I'm not very clear if the door is the entire front of the cell, or some arbitrary half of it, but i'd like to grapple without a cover penalty if i can.  If there's an unarmed guy and i don't get a sword, grapple him.

Otherwise one i can get to with a 5' step. 

Dodge against the armed guy(if i get a sword) or the one i grapple.  

AC 14(w/ dodge) Grapple: +11 (assuming a belt of giants strength counts doesn't count as clothes   )  If the grapple succeeds, try for the pin, otherwise try again.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 25, 2008)

Bazrim realizes that his bonds stop him from casting his desired spell and works on freeing his hands.
[sblock=ooc]escape artist check I might not be able to get out of[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 25, 2008)

As Bazrim finds it utterly impossible to squeeze out of his bonds, Martal strikes out at Erdolliel.  Suddenly, everyone begins to act.

With a shout, Kushnak flings magic at Martal.  Unfortunately, the man shrugs off its effects.

Erdolliel attempts to disarm Martal, but a swift slice to her arm forces the elf to draw back.

Martal follows with two more swings.  The first cuts open Erdolliel's other arm, but the second, thankfully, misses.

Eskard attempts to bring his cuffed hands around the neck of Regim, but he is met with a riposte and fails to make contact.

Nethezar muses calmly, "Good idea, Kushnak."  The scholar moves in behind Kushnak and shouts the same word.  This time, the magic breaks through, and Martal cries out, *"I can't see!"*



[sblock=OOC]Bazrim: (moved to top to reflect that you didn't actually ready) cannot succedd
Eskard: delays
1: attacks R
Kush: ready triggers; blindness on 1, fort save 15+ success
Erd: disarm
1: AoO, 7+, hit 7 damage
Erd: disarm fails
1: finishes attacking R, full attack, 15+ hit, 2+ miss, 8 damage
Eskard: stops delaying; dodge v 2; grapples 2
2: AoO, 8+ hit, 10 damage
Eskard: grapple fails; tries again, 2+ touch misses
Nethezar: stops delaying; moves; blindness on 1, fort save 5+ fail; 1 is blind

We'll pick up with Baz's next action (I retroactively made his impossible attempt happen when his turn originally would have, which was before 2).

Status & Init
Bazrim (16)
2 (Regim, 10)
Kushnak (21)
Erdolliel (12): 15 damage
1 (Martal, 21 faster): blind
Eskard (9): 10 damage
Nethezar (18)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 25, 2008)

Erdolliel strikes out at her blinded foe.[sblock=oc]+7 1d3+2 damage.  Sneak attack 4d6  Dodge on 2[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 25, 2008)

"Can either of you do anything for these chains?"   Bazrim asks his cellmates.
[sblock=ooc]delay I guess[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 25, 2008)

Kushnak curses through clenched teeth and looks momentarily to Nethezar  before staring down at his manacles.

[sblock=oc]Delay.........damnit[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 16, 2008)

Regim strikes out at Eskard.  Despite what appears to be slipshot form, the man still lands two solid blows.

Erdolliel strikes at the blinded man.  The elf finds the blind foe an easy target.

However, the blind man strikes back.  He swings wildly from where the elf struck.  Somehow, by what must be great luck, he cleaves two gashes into Erdolliel, who is now bleeding profusely.
[sblock=OOC]Bazrim: delays
2: full attacks Eskard, 4+, 8+, both hit, 19 damage
Kushnak: delays
Erdolliel: sneak attack 1, 18+ hit, 17 damage
1: full attacks R, 5+, 6+, miss chances 54, 91, both hit, 25 damage

Eskard is next.

Bazrim (16)
2 (Regim, 10)
Kushnak (21)
Erdolliel (12): 40 damage
1 (Martal, 21 faster): 17 damage; blind
Eskard (9): 29 damage
Nethezar (18)[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 16, 2008)

Bazrim, frustrated by his inability to aid in the situation yells into his clenched fist to not give any more warning to whoever may be outside the cellblock.
[sblock=ooc]delay[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 18, 2008)

Eskard lunges for the blind man's sword.

[sblock=oc]Rage. Dodge on 2(ac12 vs 2, 11 vs 1) Disarm attempts on 1.  +9/+4(w/ -4 for light)  If first attempt succeeds, atk 2: +9 / d8+6, otherwise disarm attempt again with the second attack. Then 5' step W. [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 20, 2008)

Erdolliel grunts with the blows and hopes that Eskard succeeds.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 21, 2008)

Eskard flies into a ferocious fit and lunges at the blind man's sword.  The half-orc easily wrests it from the blind man's grip and immediately crushes it into the other man's chest.

Martal's curses loudly and swings at the warrior.  Taken aback by Eskard's powerful and deft maneuver, Martal only manages to land one blow.
[sblock=OOC]Eskard: rage; dodge 2; disarm 1, (no AoO b/c blind) attack rolls 11+ vs 3+, success (eskard has the sword); attacks 2, 20!, 12+ crit confirmed, 22 damage
Nethezar: delays
2: full attacks S, 2+ hit, 3+ miss, 12 damage

I'll pause there.  I assume that K is going to delay, but I dunno about R.

Bazrim (16)
2 (Regim, 10): 22 damage
Kushnak (21)
Erdolliel (12): 40 damage
1 (Martal, 21 faster): 17 damage; blind
Eskard (9): 41 damage; raging; dodge 2
Nethezar (18) [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 24, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Continuing assumption that K delays; NPCing R.[/sblock]
Erdolliel takes a stab at Regim.  Unfortunately, the elf fails to connect.  Cursing, and bleeding profusely, Erdolliel deftly retreats behind Eskard.

The blind Martal, now both blind and weaponless, runs away back into the other cell, where he fumbles with the wall.  Eskard makes a mad swing at the fleeing man, but hits only air.
[sblock=OOC]K: delays
Erdolliel: attacks 2, 12+ miss; tumbles 17+ success (away on other side of S)
1: moves
Eskard: AoO, 2+ miss

That brings us back to Eskard.

Bazrim (16)
2 (Regim, 10): 22 damage
Kushnak (21)
Erdolliel (12): 40 damage
1 (Martal, 21 faster): 17 damage; blind
Eskard (9): 41 damage; raging; dodge 2
Nethezar (18) [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 24, 2008)

Eskard grasps the sword with both hands and swings ferociously at Regim.

[sblock=oc]Full Atk 2: +13/+8 / d8+9[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 24, 2008)

Eskard slams his sword into Regim, who very nearly dies on the spot.

Erdolliel, seeing the vulnerability, flings her dagger into the man's chest, dropping him.

Meanwhile, the blind and unarmed Martal finds the trap switch is his cell and closes it, locking himself away (for the moment, at least) from the threat of certain death.
[sblock=OOC]Eskard: full attack 2, 20! threat, 16+ crit, 20! threat, 10+ not confirmed, 42 damage (holy crap)
Lots of delaying; 2 closes the cell
Erdolliel: takes the risk, moves, throws dagger, 16+ hit, 4 damage
More delays
2: 38, bleeds

We are totally out of combat.  Not sure how to proceed.  Could wait for Ti...  Thoughts?

Bazrim (16)
2 (Regim, 10): 69 damage; unconscious and dying
Kushnak (21)
Erdolliel (12): 40 damage
1 (Martal, 21 faster): 17 damage; blind
Eskard (9): 41 damage; raging; dodge 2
Nethezar (18) [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 24, 2008)

Erdolliel retrieves her dagger from Regim and turns towards the cell with her companions.  "I suppose if I need to spring you if I want some healing." she mutters as she starts working on the lock again.[sblock=oc]OL on N, K, and B's cell.  take 20[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 25, 2008)

"I need to be freed from these chains so I can be as useful as possible.  You mind lad?"  Bazrim gestures to the half-orc with his newly found sword.


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 25, 2008)

Kushnak chuckles as Regim collapses.  "People always seem underestimate you Eskard."

"Take the body into your cell and see if you can stop his bleeding. Then see if the other fool can be persuaded to join him.  If he's locked himself in, our nimble fingered friend should be able to open the door."

Eskard grabs Regim by the ankle and begins dragging him into the cell where he attempts to tie Regim's wounds closed.

Kushnak turns to Erdolliel as she works on their cell lock.  "You too have certainly proved your steel again, lass.  Try for the other cell door once you're done, we'll have Eskard release us from these chains."

[sblock=oc]Eskard heal check: +2[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 25, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]The take 20 OL succeeds after two mins.  Eskard tries to heal, succeeds on the fourth try.[/sblock]
While Bazrim's plea is basically ignored, Erdolliel works on the cell door and Eskard manages to crudely bind the bleeding man's wounds.

Martal makes no comment, and Eskard (and Erdolliel, if she looks) can see him simply in the fetal position on his mat, apparently sobbing.

"We would do well to find our components and the like with great haste.  Our companions need healing."

As the work on the lock continues, you realize that, during the commotion, the elven woman in the cell across from Kushnak, Nethezar, and Bazrim, stopped her sobbing.  She has now crawled to the bars of her own cell, and stares with a look of mixed horror and disbelief at the sight of the very bloodied Erdolliel opening the lock.

"Wha... what devilry is this?" she whispers.

Finally, the lock slips open in Erdolliel's hand.


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 27, 2008)

Once he's done what he could for Regim, Eskard moves to the Kushnak's cell and waits.

With the cell door open, Kushnak holds his hands out to Eskard and says "Cut us free, carefully. And lets get the 2 attackers locked in the same cell... one that can't just walk out of."


----------



## worthley (Jul 27, 2008)

"So, what are we going to do about her?"  Bazrim gestures to the lady who's now stopped weeping.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 28, 2008)

Erdolliel looks over her shoulder as she feels the lock release.  "It's nothing but a little ingenuity and skill 'Lady'.  Do you still want no part in leaving this place?  Do you have any useful skills?  What are you in here for anyway?"  The elf then looks over to Nethezar and Kushnak and states, "The blind one looks harmless enough, but I'd be happier if I was patched up a bit before I open his cell."  Erdolliel then walks over to thoroughly search the unconscious man. [sblock=oc]search +14[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 29, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Given the hardness 10 and 10 hitpoints of manacles, I'm not bothering rolling.  Eskard WILL break them in short order.

Search turns up the guys longsword and mwk studded leather.  Nothing else.[/sblock]
Eskard makes short work of the manacles on all three spellcasters.

"Another ruse?" the woman asks herself aloud.  "But they've never been like this before.  All the more reason to suspect trickery.  But, even the hope of freedom...  Is all the more reason to suspect trickery."  She looks with horror at the group of you, standing just outside her cell.  The desperation upon her face is palatable.

"Yes, healing you would be wise," the scholar simply ignores the captive woman.  With a touch and a word, Erdolliel's wounds close a bit.
[sblock=OOC]Huh...  I thought the _cure_ spells required a divine focus.  Guess not.  17 hps.

Erdolliel: 23 damage
Eskard: 41 damage[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jul 29, 2008)

"Anyone have an idea where we might find our belongings?  And I think someone should make use of that armor, until we can find better."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 29, 2008)

"You're view of the previous few moments might have been poor, 'Lady', but I assure you that we are not in league with the two men we just fought, nor are we in league with those in charge of this prison.  However, unless you begin to tell us what you know about why you are here and what use you might be to us in discovering a way out, we won't be able to give you hope for your own escape.[sblock=oc]Diplomamcy +0 Erdolliel (unless someone else feels like trying) will try to talk to her and convince her that we aren't just playing another trick.  Erdolliel will avoid mentioning any sensitive information that the blind guy could use against us, not that there is much of that I imagine...

Also, Erdolliel will pick up the armor and strap it on unless anyone objects.[/sblock]  Erdolliel then turns towards the cell with the sobbing man and sighs.  "You can make this easier and faster, Martal, by flipping the switch and walking yourself to the other cell.  We won't harm you further if you do, although we will be wanting your armor and anything else useful that you might have on your person.  

Actually, any useful information that you have in your head would be nice too.  Such as where we are, why we're here, why you were disguised as a prisoner, how we might get out... You know, USEFUL."


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 29, 2008)

[sblock=oc] SERIOUSLY.... it doesn't require DF.... HOW THE HECK!!!... done now.[/sblock]

Kushnak reaches toward Eskard, and lays his hand on Eskard's shoulder.

"Lady, you have the option to come with us, but it is not open ended, and we will not risk ourselves any more than the offer for you.  We have no reservations leaving you to your sorrows."

He turns away, without waiting for a response and helps gather the belongings of the other 2.

[sblock=oc]Cure Crit. wounds on Eskard: 4d8+7[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 30, 2008)

Kushnak heals Eskard, and Nethezar takes the liberty of healing Erdolliel some more.

The elven woman looks Erdolliel squarely in the face.  "I will tell you what I can.  If this is another ruse, it matters little, as they already know all about me.  I am Ilya Starmane.  My family is nobility here in the Free City... if we are even still IN the Free City.  I know not.  I have been here... it is hard to count... but it has been perhaps as long as a month."

She begins to shudder as she continues.  "I know not why I am here, or anything about this place.  I have never left this cell... at least not while conscious.  On occasion, the guards have come, beat me until I was unconscious, and I awake back her.  I... I shudder to think what they may have done in the meantime.  I have seen dozens, maybe hundreds, of different persons pass through here, some prisoners, some just passing through.  I know none of them, and I have almost never seen the same one twice.  I... I know no more."

After Erdolliel quips at Martal, the sobbing man almost seems to laugh.  *"You have no idea, no idea.  There is nothing you can do, not even what you HAVE done, that could possibly match what would be in store if I tell you anything."*

He pauses a moment and stops chuckling.  *"But... perhaps if you can restore my sight, I would be able to escape, and... it would be worth the risk if I could see... then I might escape.  Yes, yes.  If you restore my sight, I will tell you where you can find your things."*
[sblock=OOC]K: heals 29 damage
N: heals 15 damage

For any bluffing/sense motiving, I am rolling some here, but I'm not disclosing.  Unless I say otherwise, you can assume that a sense motive doesn't indicate lying goo (either because it is true or because you failed).

Erdolliel: 8 damage
Eskard: 12 damage[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 30, 2008)

Kushnak walks to Martal's cell and says "You are a liar, and your fear of your employers overpowers you.  The only reason you're offering your help is you know they will kill you for letting us escape."

"If you fear them so much that you won't tell us anything in the face of your death by our hand, there is no reason to believe that you would do anything but surrender us to them, given the opportunity."

"You had opportunity to aid us, and yourself, in escaping and you chose your path."

"Open the cell and consent to a search or we will do so forcefully.  We have no interest in harming you further, but we have no reservations about doing whatever is necessary to help ourselves."

Without another word he turns to the woman. "You may come with us if you choose."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 30, 2008)

Erdolliel shrugs and walks over to the woman's cell.  As she starts to probe the lock she makes small talk with Ilya.  "I don't suppose you know which end of a sword is which or how to make fire appear magically or anything do you?"[sblock=oc]OL take 20.[/sblock][sblock=di]Erdolliel knows that nobility often receive basic training in arcane and arms, she's just playing dumb[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jul 30, 2008)

"Well, I have rudimentary skill with a blade, like most our kin.  But, I must confess, it is suitable only for play at court.  I've no ability for actually fighting with the thing, and no talent at all for the magic arts."

In response to Kushnak, Martal hisses, any hint of amenability vanishing.  *"Keep your lofty claims and principles.  They will be with you when you rot.  Kill me, they might.  But that will be far better than what shall befall you!"*


----------



## worthley (Jul 30, 2008)

"Well, you made your choice.  Eskard, you know what to do."  Bazrim gestures toward Martal and turns away from what is sure to be a messy situation.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 31, 2008)

Erdolliel sighs at the inevitability of it all and continues to focus on the pesky lock.


----------



## o3caudata (Jul 31, 2008)

Kushnak shakes his head as his chin drops to his chest.  He turns to Eskard and lifts his head suggestively toward Martal's cell.

Eskard immediately moves to Martal's cell door, rattles the door unnecessarily violently for a moment, before turning to wait for Erdolliel's help.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jul 31, 2008)

Once Ilya's door is opened, Erdolliel motions for Eskard to stay close to Martal's door as she moves to work on it.[sblock=oc]OL take 20[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 1, 2008)

Once Ilya's cell door is open, she steps back, as if expecting the group to pounce on her.  But once the attention turns to Martal's cell, the woman all but dashes out of her cell, flinging the door closed behind her.  But she still keeps her distance, as she can, from the rest of you, especially as you ready to open Martal's door.

As Erdolliel works on Martal's door, the man looks up and stares with his now milky-film covered eyes.  Suddenly, a vile look comes over his face.  Martal's face almost appears to shift, as if made of moving putty.  Then his face settles, his eyes open again, and they are the same clear blue they were before.  *"You cannot win.  You might beat me, but some of you will die.  You will still not have your weapons.  You don't know where you are.  You will not get out of here alive."*  He starts laughing as he suddenly grows about 6 inches taller and dozens of pounds heavier, apparently all muscle.
[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel's take 20 isn't quite done.  Does she still want to open it?[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 1, 2008)

Bazrim does his best to end this battle as quick as possible, moves so he can clearly see his target and lets flames fly at the caged man.
[sblock=ooc]scorching ray +6 ranged touch attack 2 rays do 8d6 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 1, 2008)

Erdolliel stands up and draws Regim's sword.  "If you think this new body will serve you any better than the old one, flip the switch and come forward, Martal."[sblock=oc]The little speech is assuming one of three things 1) that Erdolliel acts before Bazrim, 2) that Martal survives Bazrim's spell, or 3) that something else f'ed up doesn't happen.  If neither of these end up being true, she'll merely glance at the charred corpse and keep working on the lock.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 1, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Oh yes, Bazrim has his hands now.  How about I give Baz and Erd a surprise round?  Makes sense to me.[/sblock]
Bazrim quickly gains position and fires two bolts of flame.  Not expecting such assault, Martal doesn't even attempt to dodge, and even the poorer shot catches him.

Erdolliel delivers her taunt.

Martal reacts quickly, flipping the switch and lunging forward, like a mad man, with his fists, but he cannot connect.
[sblock=OOC]Bazrim: rays, 4+ hit, 15+ hit, 31 damage
Erdolliel: draws and taunts

First real round
Martal: flips switch; partial charge R, 2+ miss (yes, I didn't give Erd an AoO; there's a reason, honest)

Status (moved Martal to bottom)
Eskard: 12 damage
Kushnak:
Nethezar:
Erdolliel: 8 damage
Bazrim:
Martal: 48 damage[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 3, 2008)

Eskard lunges at Martal.

Kushnak holds his place, watching.

[sblock=oc]Eskard move/atk Martal.  Dodge against Martal. Ac 14(18 vs AoO). Atk: +11 / 1d8+6 [/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 3, 2008)

Bazrim smiles and lets his trusty bolts of force fly.
[sblock=ooc]MM 4d4+4[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 4, 2008)

Erdolliel quickly attacks the ever changing man.[sblock=oc]Dodge on Martal.  I would like to spring attack him without him recieving cover, but I'm not positive of the locations.  If I can move and still attack him, I will do so.  Move at least 5', SA (+7 1d8+2), move up to 25' away, preferrably into the south end of the cell block.  My AC against Martal is (I think, unless the armor is special or something, this includes the Dodge bonus too...) 17 (21 against AoO's).  Let me know if I got it wrong somewhere.  

In other news I have a monitor now and hopefully will have internet by the end of the week![/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 4, 2008)

Eskard and Erdolliel, with their recovered longswords, quickly dive in a slash at Martal.  The dual wounds are enough to bring him down, and he lies in a pool of his gathering blood.
[sblock=OOC]Eskard: moves; attacks, 13+ hit, 8 damage
Kushnak: delays
Nethezar: delays
Erdolliel: moves; attacks, 12+ hit, 10 damage

Martal is unconscious.

Status
Eskard: 12 damage
Kushnak:
Nethezar:
Erdolliel: 8 damage
Bazrim:
Martal: 66 damage [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 5, 2008)

"Let the bastard bleed, we owe him no mercy." Erdolliel states flatly before going and listening to the nearest door.  [sblock=oc]Listen to the south door. (aka the single one on the side where a cell isn't) Listen +12[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 5, 2008)

Bazrim begins to look around the cells for anything that may be of use to him.
[sblock=ooc]looking for bat guano and sulfur for fireball also try to get powdered iron from the cell bars if possible[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 7, 2008)

Bazrim's search for sulfur and guano is without reward.  With her keen ears, Erdolliel listens at the southern door, but hears nothing.


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 7, 2008)

Erdolliel checks the door for traps and also to see if it is locked.[sblock=oc]search +14[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 7, 2008)

Erdolliel finds neither traps nor locks on the door.


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 8, 2008)

Erdolliel searches Martal's body.[sblock=oc]search +14[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 8, 2008)

[sblock=oc]Somehow enworld is being extra retarded to me. Or maybe it's just comcast or something....[/sblock]
Kushnak kneels next to Martal, and attempts to save him.

"Eskard, put on this armor. And put the body in with the other."

"Hear anything at that door lass?"
[sblock=speed-ic]no? ok[/sblock]
"Well, if it seems safe, let's have a look on the otherside of that door."

[sblock=oc]cminorw on martal... [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 8, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]It is kind of awkward, but I'm going to assume that Eskard does the things Kushnak told him to do...  Hee hee.

CminW works.  Martal is not dead.[/sblock]After Kushnak saves Martal's life, Eskard deposits his body in the other cell with Regim.  Erdolliel's search of Martal turns up his set of masterwork leather armor, just like Regim's, but nothing more.
[sblock=OOC]In the interest of moving things along, I'm assuming the door gets opened.[/sblock]


The door leads to a small room, the same size as the cells.  The north side is a narrow hallway with several chests sitting side-by-side.  The south side is a staircase, leading to a landing 15 feet up, but nothing appears to be up there.


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 8, 2008)

Erdolliel rolls her eyes when Martal's wounds close up a little.  Once the dorr opens, shemotions for everyone to stay in the cell block before stealthily searching the room, stairs, and landing for traps.[sblock=oc]Hide +13, Move Silently +13, search +14[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 8, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]"Movin' right along.  Duh duh dun, duh duh dun."  (Ala the Muppet Movie.)[/sblock]
Erdolliel stealthily slips through the room, diligently searching for danger.  After several minutes, she hits pay dirt.  Spread out in several of the chests, Erdolliel finds every bit of the party's missing gear.  In another chest, she finds a bag, initial inspection of which suggests that it is likely some type of magic bag.  In the final chest, Erdolliel finds an embroidered sky blue cloak, a fancy amulet, and several signet rings with elvish characters on them.

Also, at the top of the stairs, along the south wall, Erdolliel finds a concealed door.  Her search indicates that it is neither trapped nor locked, just hidden.
[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming that, for the moment, Erdolliel isn't sticking her hand into the magic bag.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 8, 2008)

As she opens chest after chest, Erdolliel's eyes slowly bulge out.  Finally, she waves everyone in, lays out the new items for the magic users to look at, and starts strapping on her armor, sward, and the rest of her gear.


----------



## worthley (Aug 8, 2008)

Bazrim rearms himself with his belongings and then grabs his pearl tight.  Once he puts the pearl back into a pouch he gestures to the new found items.  "May I have a look at those?"
[sblock=ooc] get back enlarge person.  use detect magic and knowledge skills on the items[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 9, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]The bag and the necklace are magical.  While I don't think there's anything explicit in the rules against it, I don't think use of knowledge skills should substitute for _identify_.[/sblock]
"Oh, _there_ they are," Ilya exclaims, pointing to the cloak, necklace, and rings.

While he squeezes back into his heavy armor, Nethezar muses, "I suppose that means this bag likely belongs to that prisoner still in the cell."


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 9, 2008)

Kushnak gathers his things carefully, looking them over intently as he returns them to their 'rightful' place.

Eskard on the otherhand immediately begins trying to simultaneously remove the armor he's wearing, start strapping on his own, and make sure his sword is in good condition.

"Pack whatever does not belong to her.  Everyone has everything, yes?  This seems too easy."

"Once every one is ordered, we should move along."


----------



## worthley (Aug 10, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I should have been more speciffic, I meant to use my knowledge skills on the signet ring(s) and amulet as they might be a holy symbol or something of that type[/sblock]
Bazrim looks over his belongings, "I seem to have everything."  He then pauses for a moment and begins again, "I don't know what we should expect, but if we were able to get out stuff back so easily, either this place is very small, or they wanted us to escape, and a larger trap of some sort has been set.  We must be careful."


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 10, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]No prob.  Bazrim's knowledge still tells him nothing.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 11, 2008)

Erdolliel speaks while trying to keep the fake prisoners in their new cell.  Well any larger trap set would probably include all hidden options, so should we try the main route or the back door?[sblock=oc]Disable Device +12 on the cell door.  Then Erdolliel will liston +12 at both the hidden door and the double doors at the end of the hall.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 11, 2008)

Erdolliel's skills seem successful, as she jams the lock on the cell door.  As she listens at the doors, both the double and secret doors, she hears no sound on the other side.


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 12, 2008)

"The secret door is less likely to be guarded or patrolled.  Though i imagine the racket we made would have attracted anyone around.  Let's go." Kushnak says sternly.


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 12, 2008)

Erdolliel rolls her eyes at Kushnak.  "If they haven't come yet, they either don't care or didn't hear.  The elf then proceeds to open the hidden door and look beyond.[sblock=oc]spot +12[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 12, 2008)

"Our time locked up seems to have made us more pleasant to eachother."  Bazrim interjects with a chuckle


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 12, 2008)

The hidden door opens into a large space dominated by dozens of crates and barrels of various sizes.  Lit by a number of faintly flickering torches above, a think layer of dust covers much of the cargo stored here.

The catwalk, where the hidden door comes out is 15 feet above the main floor.

At least for the moment, Erdolliel notices nothing.


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 12, 2008)

Erdolliel sneaks to the opposite door chekcing for hazards along the way.[sblock=oc]Hide +13 Search +14 Move Silently +13, Stick to the eastern wall, searching as I go, then check the door for traps.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 13, 2008)

Bazrim waits for an indication that it is safe to proceed from Erdolliel.


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 13, 2008)

Kushnak watches the rear while Erdolliel sneaks.

Eskard alternates between looking suspiciously at the woman and looking almost longingly at his sword.

[sblock=oc]Enworld continues to hate me.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 13, 2008)

Erdolliel takes painstaking care, slowly creeping along the catwalk to the other door.  Only after convincing herself that each step is safe does the elf move forward.  She finally reaches the door and finds that it appears to be neither trapped nor locked.
[sblock=OOC]The site just plain sucks.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 14, 2008)

Erdolliel checks for traps in one more location before pulling out a length of rope from her bundle and handing it to Eskard. "Try to find a place to secure it in case I can't open the other door."  She quietly whispers before stepping off of the catwalk and exploring some more.[sblock=oc]search the NW square of the catwalk, the go through the secret door get the rope from my sack and hand it to Eskard.  Then come back through the door and tumble (DC 15 vs fall) to the NE square of floor in the main room. Then search the square in front of the door, and the door for locks and traps and disarm anything found and open the door.  

Try to stay hidden the whole time, but if I have to re-hide when I leave the room that's ok.  Hide +13 Search +14 Move Silently +13 Tumble +13.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 14, 2008)

"Judging by the dust, falling through is much more of a worry than getting into a battle, so you keep that rope pulled tight lad."  Bazrim remarks.


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 14, 2008)

[sblock=oc]i don't see how $1400 can possibly solve these issues.....  but if you all believe in it and want cochran to actually start his gestalt game(which i think is actually waiting on me getting your backstories) we could always chip in for an adventure or whatever.....

also, omg i am so confused.  we're on a catwalk?!??! does that picture actually look like we're on a catwalk? i need to stop drinking.[/sblock]

Eskard looks around and eventually loops the rope around his waist and smiles  dumbly at Bazrim.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 15, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Tumble 16+[/sblock]
Erdolliel begins to carry out her plan, giving Eskard the rope and jumping down.  However, as the elf moves toward the door to begin her search, one of the crates suddenly begins to move, as it sprouts a lashing pseudopod.



[sblock=OOC]Erd makes a good spot check.  R and 1 get to act in the surprise round.  Note: 1 is on the ground below the catwalk, not on top of it.  I didn't put everyone else on the map.  you are all up by the door.  I'm treating the elf lady as a noncombatant.

R and 1 get a partial action, then back to the top for y'all.

Status & Init
Erdolliel (23)
Bazrim (22)
1 (16)
Eskard (12)
Kushnak (11)
Nethezar (7)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 15, 2008)

Erdolliel steps in front of the door and opens it.[sblock=oc]I think I can take a 5' step, but I'm not positive.  Technically opening a door is a move equivalent, but that isn't the same as moving, I just don't know if "miscellaneous actions" and "free actions" are both possible.  If she can't step and open, she'll just open. 

If she can step and open, can she draw her sword at the same time as she steps?  I don't know on that one either, and it essentially doesn't matter.

Dodge on 1 AC 19 (20 with the dodge)[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 15, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]The rules do not appear explicit, but in a surprise round you can take a standard action, a move action, or part of certain full round actions.  Only full round actions include the 5-foot step.  I think that means that you can't take a 5-foot step in a surprise round (perhaps you can if you do part of a full round action, not sure).[/sblock]
Erdolliel grabs the handle on the door and twists... But she is met with a rude shock.  A huge portion of the floor suddenly gives way beneath her feet, as a trap unlatches.  The surprised elf can't scramble away in time and finds herself plummeting 40 feet down toward a bed of waiting spikes.  Erdolliel crashes into the bottom, her body crushed by the fall and her side pierced by the sharp spikes.

Her companions know from her sudden scream that all is not well.



[sblock=OOC]R: attempts to open door; springs spiked pit trap (grey area marks pit); reflex save 12+ fail; falls 40 feet, 11 damage; 2 spikes "attack" R, 14+ hit, 14+ hit, 15 damage
1: delays

Back to R and the first real round.

Status & Init
Erdolliel (23): 34 damage (8 from before)
Bazrim (22)
1 (16)
Eskard (12): 12 damage (from before)
Kushnak (11)
Nethezar (7)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 15, 2008)

[sblock=OC]The tumble feat states that "You can try to reduce damage from a fall as an instant reaction only once per fall."  So... I would like to do that in order to lessen the damage dealt by the fall by treating it as if it were 10 feet shorter (if you didn't already apply it that is...)[/sblock]

Erdolliel lets out a string of expletives as she tumbles down the hole.  "One of those bloody boxes is ALIVE!" She provides as a summary.  The elf then moves to get a good angle on the box, drawing her bow as she goes.  She then tries to sink an arrow into the living box.[sblock=oc]Drop buckler, move 10' West while drawing bow and then fire at 1. (+9 1d8+2) If she can't move without incurring more damage from the spikes, she'll just draw her bow and attempt a shot from where she's at.

Are the spikes situated on the walls (like climable?) How big are the spikes, and how closely spaced are they?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 15, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]There are not spikes on the walls.  The spikes are relatively big, and relatively close, but not so much as to hamper someone walking on the floor too much.  Would it make sense to just call it difficult terrain?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 16, 2008)

[sblock=oc]this post is to override all of the details in the previous post.  difficult terrain is a fine ruling indeed[/sblock]Erdolliel lets out a string of expletives as she tumbles down the hole. "One of those bloody boxes is ALIVE!" She provides as a summary once she stops falling.  The elf then rises to her feet, unslinging her bow as she does so, and fires at the living box.[sblock=oc]Drop buckler, stand up while drawing bow and then fire at 1. (+9 1d8+2)  Dodge bonus still on 1.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 18, 2008)

Bazrim moves out to the ledge to see what he can and scans the room for any other movement.
[sblock=ooc]move, double move if needed, and get 15' out of the door.  Look over the room (search or spot?) for any other movement.  Also, can I see the box that is attacking from my spot?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 18, 2008)

From the bottom of the pit, Erdolliel fires up at the moving box.  However, her shot is horrid, and her arrow crashes into the wall just above the elf's head.

Bazrim hustles out the door onto the catwalk.  He can see the moving box below him, and Erdolliel down the pit, but the dwarf sees no other movement.

The moving box, with nothing nearby, simply stops moving.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: stands; shoots 1; 2+ miss
Bazrim: moves; spot, sees nothing else; can see the "box"
1: delays

Status & Init (rearranged)
Eskard: 12 damage (from before)
Kushnak
Nethezar
Erdolliel: 34 damage (8 from before)
Bazrim
1 (delayed)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 18, 2008)

Erdolliel moves to the far end of the hole, hoping to get a better shot.[sblock=oc]Can I move 10' W and not be squeezed?  Essentially, I want to move back to the far wall to get rid of any possible cover.  Move W, shoot at 1. (+9 1d8+2) Dodge bonus still on 1.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 19, 2008)

Eskard drops the rope, jumps off the ledge, draws his sword, and attacks 'box'.

[sblock=oc]
I think i can Spring attack.  Jump is part of a move action though.  Either way: dodge on 1, Jump +14. Try to be 5'SW of the box.

If SA: No AoO's, Atk 1: +13 / 2d6+8, then south as far as possible.

If no sa: AC 24 vs AoO's, Atk 1: +13 / 2d6+8

[/sblock]
"Damnit" Kushnak spits as he moves 20' onto the catwalk in an attempt to see the creature and the battle.


----------



## worthley (Aug 20, 2008)

Bazrim casts missles of force at the box.  He continues to look out at the room, expecting another ambush.
[sblock=ooc]mm 4d4+4 the box[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 21, 2008)

Eskard vaults off the catwalk and down upon the living box.  He crushes into it with his sword.

Now with a nearby target, the thing moves to Eskard and lashes out.  It's first swing misses horridly.  However, the second connects.  While it does little more than superficial damage to the stalwart Eskard, the pseudopod sticks to the half-orc.

Kushnak and Nethezar both move out to the catwalk, the latter firing his wand at the moving box.

Erdolliel takes a chance and fires at the box.  Her aim is on, even with the difficult shot.

Bazrim sends his own missiles at the box.  It collapses, though it remains stuck to Eskard.

Suddenly, two other boxes, very well disguised, begin to move.



[sblock=OOC]Eskard: (i'm giving spring attack) attacks 1, 2+.... hit, 13 damage; moves (I voted best house a bit... I think the distance jumped down might count against total movement)
1: stops delaying; steps; full attacks S, 2+ miss, 17+ hit, 7 damage; automatically grappling S
Kushnak: moves
Nethezar: moves; wands 1, 18 damage
Erdollel: (I talked to Ti about his decision) 38%, 1 is target; 19+ hit, 10 damage
Bazrim: mm 1, 17 damage; 1 drops
2 & 3: both move

Eskard is still "stuck" to 1

Status & Init
Eskard: 19 damage; stuck to 1 (I'm not sure how to handle it)
1: 58 damage
Kushnak
Nethezar
Erdolliel: 34 damage
Bazrim[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 21, 2008)

Bazrim, not surprised by these new attackers reaches into his spell pouch, gives a half grin, and lets a ball of flame take care of the situation.
[sblock=ooc]fireball 2&3 7d6 damage[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 22, 2008)

Eskard strains against the fallen creature trying to reach the new foes.

[sblock=oc]Dodge on 3. 
If i can, spring attack 2.  
 AC v. AoO's from 3: 25
 Atk 1: +13 / 2d6+8  Return to my starting place, plus 5' N.

Else: 
 If i'm grappled, ungrapple.  +12
   ... i need to get unstuck first, try.  +5 for a str check.[/sblock]

Kushnak draws his crossbow and fires at the same foe.

[sblock=oc]Yes, he has a crossbow.  I was surprised too.   Atk 2: +6 / 1d10[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 22, 2008)

"Blast it!  Someone make them move into my sight!"  Yells Erdolliel.  She then grunts in frustration, digs out her second rope and attaches one end to herself and one end to an arrow.[sblock=oc]Use rope +3  silk rope circumstance bonus +2 DC 10 for firm knots.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 22, 2008)

Eskard, realizing that he has some slack from the length of the pseudopod, lunges at one of the moving boxes.  He scores a great wound in the thing's odd flesh.  While the second box tries to take advantage of Eskard's move, the warrior is too agile to be hit.

Kushnak fires his little-used crossbow.  The lack of use, however, is well-demonstrated.

Nethezar fires off more from his wand, while Erdolliel ties what appears to be a good knot in the rope around herself.

Bazrim sends forth his trusty ball of magic fire.  The box already wounded by Eskard stops moving, and its blood spills onto the floor.

The last "standing" of the boxes lashes out at Eskard with two pseudopods, but, again, the nimble warrior deftly dodges.



[sblock=OOC]Talked to o3 about this.  Proceeding accordingly.

Eskard: dodge 2; spring attack 3, 19+, 18+ crit, 30 damage; ref save 11+ success
2: AoO, 15+ miss (mobility saves the day again)
1: 76, bleeds
Kushnak: draws x-bow; shoots 2, 6+ miss
Nethezar: wands 2, 17 damage
Erdolliel: uses rope (i think you will need one round to tie around you, and another to tie the arrow... yes?)
Bazrim: fireball; saves 1!, 5+ both fail, 26 damage, drops 3
2: 5-foot step; full attack S, 9+ miss, 7+ miss
3: 16, bleeds

Status & Init
Eskard: 19 damage; stuck to 1
1: 59 damage; dying
Kushnak
Nethezar
Erdolliel: 34 damage
Bazrim
2: 43 damage
3: 57 damage; dying[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 23, 2008)

Erdolliel continues to tie the rope.


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 23, 2008)

Eskard shakes his head mockingly at the surviving pseudopod and steps forward to attack.

[sblock= oc]5' step, Full Atk 2: +13/+8 / 2d6+8[/sblock]

Kushnak, seeing that Eskard has the upper hand retrieves the rope and hook from his sack and looks for a secure place to attach it.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 25, 2008)

Eskard takes a step and hacks into the last remaining moving box.  The half-orc slices another gash into it, and the wounds are simply too much for the thing to bear.
[sblock=OOC]Eskard: step; attack 2, 7+ hit 15 damage, drops

Combat over.  1 stops bleeding.  The others don't.

Status & Init
Eskard: 19 damage; stuck to 1
1: 59 damage; unconscious
Kushnak
Nethezar
Erdolliel: 34 damage
Bazrim
2: 59 damage; dying
3: 58 damage; dying[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 25, 2008)

Once Erdolliel finishes tying the rope, she fires the arrow into the first box and yells, "Can someone hold on tight to that end for me?"


----------



## worthley (Aug 25, 2008)

Bazrim laughs at the situation of the elf in the pit.


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 25, 2008)

"It's a good thing you're out of my rope's range, dwarf.  Otherwise I'd just shoot you and hope the arrow stayed put while I climbed out!"


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 26, 2008)

Eskard does his best to assist Erdolliel out of the pit while Kushnak attaches his  hook/rope somewhere.


----------



## worthley (Aug 26, 2008)

"You'd think that after 100 years, you'd be able to laugh at yourself."


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 26, 2008)

"I can laugh at myself just fine, I would just rather put an arrow in your throat than hear you try it.  It's like kicking boulders down a golden staircase, louder and uglier than most could stand.

"Besides, you couldn't age an elf if you were there for their birth!"


----------



## worthley (Aug 26, 2008)

"I guess it's best we move on then, and not enjoy our newfound freedom."  Bazrim replies with the overtones of sarcasm.


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 26, 2008)

"Newfound freedom?!  I *jumped* down there as soon as I realized you'd have to get involved.  Your aim never has been the best."  Erdolliel scans the scene from the top of the pit.  She then quickly and thoroughly searches the boxes that had been moving until lately.[sblock=oc]Try to stick to direct and tested paths between the 'boxes'.  If she sticks to any boxes she will coup de gras them with a dagger and leave it in each corpse for now.  After searching the boxes, she will search in a direct line to Kushnak's grappling hook, climb up the rope, and hand her CLW wand to the nearest cleric to get some healing.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 27, 2008)

As the elf and dwarf trade barbs, Nethezar chuckles with genuine mirth.  Looking at Kushnak, he asks, "How in the world did we normal folk end up with these oddities?"  The scholar pauses a moment, then adds, "Nevermind.  I'm probably the only normal one of us."

Erdolliel is, soon enough, out of the pit and back on what appears to be solid ground.  Soon after that, the three moving boxes are dead.  As the elf looks around, she finds some sour alcohol in a barrel near a "box" but nothing else of note.

Once Erdolliel reaches the two clerics, she is healed in short order.
[sblock=Damage]7 charges to heal Erd.

Eskard: 19 damage
Erdolliel: 0 damage[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 27, 2008)

Thrown off by trying to figure out what Neth means by 'normal' Bazrim ask a question to the group, "Is there any way out of here, or do we head back?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 27, 2008)

Erdolliel chuckles softly at Nethezar's comment.  At Bazrim's she gives the expected shudder.  "There are only three doors on this side and two from the cells, which do you expect will get us out the fastest?"  The elf then jumps off the wall, tumbles to the floor, and carefully checks the doors for traps and listens to them too for good measure. [sblock=oc]search +14 Listen +12 Tumble +13 search any new squares that I cross for traps and then search the SE door first and search W to the SW door.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 27, 2008)

Erdolliel deftly jumps back down to the floor.  As she carefully combs the area, Ilya, who had been hiding in the room with the stairs, looks out on the catwalk and watches the group with amazement.

Erdolliel's searching turns up no traps, but both doors (on this level) along the south wall are locked.


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 27, 2008)

Erdolliel searches her way over to the doors on the west wall and checks them similarly. [sblock=oc]Move NE until in front of the double doors, search ever square as she goes.  then search the doors and listen to them. search +14 Listen +12 [/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Aug 28, 2008)

Bazrim, waiting for Erdolliel to finish her search walks back to the doorway that he came through, and checks to make sure nobody is making their way behind us.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 29, 2008)

Erdolliel makes her way to the double doors, finding nothing in her path.  When she checks the doors, she finds them locked like the others, but not trapped.


----------



## TiCaudata (Aug 29, 2008)

Erdolliel proceeds to search the room thoroughly for anything of use.[sblock=oc]search +14[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Aug 29, 2008)

"Straight ahead will at least get us to the edge of the building. Let's continue south." 

Eskard drags the searched 'bodies' of the boxes into the 'trap' before climbing back up to the catwalk.


----------



## worthley (Aug 29, 2008)

Bazrim follows the other through the south door.


----------



## Dichotomy (Aug 29, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel's search of the room will take a very long time.  Are you planning on waiting for her to finish, or going forward (south) without her?  If you go without her, do I correctly surmise that the intention is to go through the south door atop the catwalk (since its the only one not locked)?[/sblock]
Nethezar looks at Ilya and, with an uncharacteristically sympathetic demeanor, tells her, "That way we should get you out of her sooner.  After all your time here, you must be more than ready to be free of this place."  The elven noblewoman's face twitches a bit and her forehead creases with worry.


----------



## worthley (Aug 31, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I don't plan on waiting but if everyone else is going to wait, Bazrim won't go through the door alone[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 1, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]FYI, I finally got the Part IV summary done.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 2, 2008)

[sblock=oc]We'll wait.  Sorry. Also, thanks for the hard work on the summaries Di.  They're awesome.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 2, 2008)

[sblock=oc]Let's have Erdolliel only search all the various containers...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 2, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]And now the moment for which you've all been waiting...[/sblock]Erdolliel takes painstaking care to investigate the contents of the containers in the room.  For all her trouble, she finds nothing that seems of note: rough cloth, obviously spoiled ale, unconnected links of chainmail.

Once the elf appears to have finished, Nethezar looks at Bazrim.  "You know, just to be safe, you'd best jump off this walkway, plummet down there, and _detect magic_ on each and every single item."  The scholar somehow manages to not leak even a hint of sarcasm into his voice.
[sblock=OOC]So, that takes awhile.  If any of you have any talking you want to have done during that time, feel free to "retrofit" it in.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 3, 2008)

"You'd think that the owners of a super secret heavy duty prison would take better care of their goods."  Erdolliel mutters disgustedly while climbing the rope back up to the catwalk.  "I'd try to pick the locks on those doors, but they'd just lead to more unused useless goods.  Well... onward I guess." 

The elf proceeds to move to the southern door and listen to it once again before motioning her companions to stand off to the side.  She then crouches and opens the door, peering through to see what awaits.


----------



## worthley (Sep 3, 2008)

Bazrim casts his spell from the walkway and simply scans the room.[sblock=ooc]cast detect magic and wait for any hint of magic in the room[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 4, 2008)

[sblock=worthley]Bazrim's cursory scan reveals the presence of magic only when he faces the direction of his companions (including Ilya).  Let me know if you intend to concentrate further.[/sblock]Erdolliel, hearing nothing at the door, opens it.  It leads to the upper level of a 10 by 25 foot room.  The catwalk continues south 10 feet to a wall, where a ladder then leads to the lower level.  To her right, Erdolliel can see that on the lower level is the door leading to the lower level of the larger room.  Other than that, the room is unremarkable, except for the large amount of dust in the air and covering the floors and walls.


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 4, 2008)

Erdolliel cautiously heads into the new room to look around.[sblock=oc]don't have time to grab my stats.  Hide, move silently into the room searching for traps on the catwalk, sneak down the ladder if possible and sneak/search to the door and see if it is trapped or locked.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 5, 2008)

Erdolliel carefully enters the room.  It seems that her caution is warranted.  As she gets near the ladder, she realizes that the catwalk is weak.  The elf only barely reacts in time to avoid danger, as the end of the catwalk collapses in a heap of dust and debris.


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 5, 2008)

"Well done lass!" Kushnak chuckles as the elf tumbles out of danger.

"Hopefully you're comfortable climbing." he says, nodding suggestively at, as he retrieves his hook and rope again.


----------



## worthley (Sep 7, 2008)

"This day keeps getting better and better"


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 8, 2008)

"That's funny, you make it sound like you've done something today, dwarf.  Erdolliel snarks as she continues to explore the area.[sblock=oc]jump off of what's left of the catwalk while tumbling +13, hide +13, move silently +13 search +14 search the whole 10X25 area (10 minutes), search the door for traps last.  if the door is locked from this side too, open it and walk through OL+13[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Sep 8, 2008)

"I'm sure those charred boxes have nothing to do with me."  Bazrim responds.  "That's right, you couldn't see from your pit.  And don't bother trying to sneak around, I'm sure anything that's around would have heard the crumbling of that walkway."  He then shakes his head at the thought whatever might be out there is completely deaf.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 9, 2008)

Nethezar looks at Ilya.  "I know, you'd never expect a dwarf and elf couple.  But they do have the very cutest of pet names.  And you should hear her purr when she strokes his beard..."

Erdolliel, meanwhile, drops down.  Her search turns up nothing, save a great deal of dust, suggesting that this room is seldom, if ever, used.  She finds the door still locked (apparently requiring a key from either side) but not trapped.  Her first attempt to bypass the lock fails.


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 9, 2008)

Erdolliel focuses on the lock again, very carefully.  I 'sneak' so that the things that know where you are can't find me you fool.  I swear you're the slowest mage I've ever met." [sblock=oc] Take 10 OL +15 with MW lockpicks[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 10, 2008)

Taking a deep breath, Erdolliel focuses herself, since she isn't under too much pressure.  With a satisfying "click" the lock opens.  As suspected, the door leads back into the main room.


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 10, 2008)

"Well THAT was worth it." Kushnak spits angrily as he swings over the edge and climbs down the rope.

Looking up to Eskard, he says disturbingly politely "Eskard, wait for everyone else, release the rope and come down so we can move on.  We have weeks of waiting in the rooms ahead."

Eskard waits for everyone to descend and releases the hook before jumping down to follow the others.

[sblock=oc]Jump: can't fail, suckers[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 10, 2008)

Erdolliel moves to the nearest door and tries her luck at unlocking it as well.[sblock=oc]OL+15 try once, if it doesn't work, take 10.  If it works, she'll hide +13 and move silently +13 into the room, looking for traps +14 as she goes.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Sep 10, 2008)

Feeling shamed by the clerics remarks, Bazrim follows along with the others, holding back remarks for the elf.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 10, 2008)

The group clambers down the rope.  While Kushnak very nearly falls the short distance, everyone manages to make it to the bottom.  Ilya coughs in the rising dust.

Erdolliel's first attempt on the locked door fails, but, again after taking a moment to calm herself, she slips it open.

The door opens to a dark chamber absolutely packed with boxes and bookcases overflowing with ledgers and papers in no apparent order.  Even though the room is small, thoroughly searching it would take an immense amount of time.



[sblock=OOC]Gotta love climb checks.  Since you all suck at climbing, I'm assuming you'll take the time to knot the rope.  Nethezar won't even try it otherwise.
K: 8- (that's close)
B: 17-
N: 13-
Illya: 9
Everyone makes it.

Open lock on next door: 7+ fail; take 10, succeeds

To put Erdolliel's sense of the task of searching into game terms: each search check will require 10 minutes (instead of the normal full round to search a 5x5 area).[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 11, 2008)

Erdolliel looks into the latest room and then looks back at Kushnak.  "It would take almost 2 hours to search through all of that.  It does look like someone's been in there more recently though...  Maybe there would be something useful, like an expalnation of who's running this place."


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 11, 2008)

"2 hours seems an unreasonable amount of time to wait around. And it seems unlikely that anything useful would be found in a place of such disrepair."

Pausing a moment to think, Kushnak continues "We may have already lost our element of surprise in escaping.  In which case, we gain nothing by hurrying out.  But i'm certain we will have advantage IF we still have that element of surprise.  We should take that chance.  It is more important that we escape than bring whoever runs this place to justice."

"Make ready."


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 11, 2008)

"Well, when we end up having to kill everyone in here first we can always come back and look at it then."  Erdolliel concludes pessimistically.  The elf then proceeds to unlock the double doors in this room.[sblock=oc]Same as before.  OL+15 try once, if it doesn't work, take 10. If it works, she'll hide +13 and move silently +13 through the doors, looking for traps +14 as she goes.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 11, 2008)

When Erdolliel mentions the possibility of spending perhaps two hours searching the room, Ilya opens her mouth to say something.  But Kushnak's interjection silences her, and she seems satisfied with the half-orc cleric's conclusion.

Erdolliel attempts to open the lock on the double doors.  This lock is, apparently, higher quality than the others, as the elf has to struggle with it a couple of minutes.  However, her skill eventually prevails.

The door opens to the pre-dawn outside world.  You see that you are near water's edge, and apparently in the city still.  It is probably under two hours before dawn.  Most of the night was lost during the shift to the guard station then to this place.

"By my ancestors!" Ilya whispers with emotion.  "This really isn't a trick!  I really am free!"
[sblock=OOC]Open lock: 13+ fail...  Talked to Ti, Erd's taking 20; success[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 11, 2008)

Erdolliel quickly moves N along the edge of the building to determine it's general dimensions.[sblock=oc]hide +13 and move silently +13 checking to see if it appears that the double doors on the N side also exit to the outside.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 11, 2008)

Erdolliel quickly assesses the dimensions of the building.  As she looks around outside, she also gets a better look at the building itself.  It has a sign marking it as "Sodden Hold," though that means nothing to the elf.  It is also built mostly of stone with a wood shingle roof.  It is covered in thick, long, ropey moss.  With her keen vision, even in the early morning dark, Erdolliel can see that the whole building has a green hue.



[sblock=OOC]I know the map shows a bit more than necessary (like the SE of the outside), but I figure I'll short circuit this a bit.

And yes, this is the same map I used in the chimera fight.  That was simply for simplicity.  This is NOT the same place.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 11, 2008)

Erdolliel returns to the group and reports her findings.  "It might be good for us to investigate the last section of the building.  'Milady' could leave now, of course.  Eskard, we'll need the rope to get me back onto the catwalk."


----------



## worthley (Sep 12, 2008)

"You want to stay here longer than needed?!?!?!?!?" Bazrim says with surprise.  "I think if we are to stick around any longer , lets check out this room first, before deciding to head into the unknown.  Here we always have the street to run into.  That way leaves us fewer options, and none seem like smart ones."


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 12, 2008)

"Typical dwarf.  Wants to run like a coward rather than try to find out where we are or why we were imprisoned."


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 14, 2008)

Kushnak shakes his head at the bickering, and asks Ilya flatly "Miss, do you know where you are?  Can make it where you need to safely? We will escort you if necessary.  If not, we're going back inside to find out more."


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 14, 2008)

Taking a quick glance outside, Ilya nods.  "This looks like the River Quarter, though I don't frequent it.  This district is just outside the city walls.  I should be able to reach one of the gates without too much trouble."

The elven noblewoman turns to leave, but abruptly turns back.  "Here," she says, taking her ornate necklace from around her neck.  "You have more need of this than I do.  It is the least I can give you for saving me from this horrid place.  Take care of what business you have here, because I will be doing everything in my power to bring the law upon this place.  My influence is not great, but I will bring it to bear."  Ilya briefly describes the properties of her magical necklace.  Bazrim is able to discern from the details that it is a periapt of health.

With that, she bids you good luck, pulls the hood of her cloak low over her brow, and briskly hurries away.


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 15, 2008)

"Let's get to it. The dwarf is right, it's safer to search the office first.  I'd rather fight outside if we have the choice."


----------



## worthley (Sep 15, 2008)

"This necklace prevents diseases, and in a place where it is said they remove limbs and reattach them by magical means, it will be very useful."  Bazrim looks at Kushnak and Eskard.  "I think one of you should wear it."


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 16, 2008)

Erdolliel mutters about the rarity of a dwarf being right and sets to searching the office.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 16, 2008)

Erdolliel begins an exhaustive search of the crammed room.  After nearly two hours, the elf has gone through various records, all of which are at least 10 years old, detailing the various business workings of the business.  The elf has gathered that, at least at that time, the Sodden Hold appeared to be a fairly regular part of the shipping business of the Free City, servicing both for shipment within the Free City (by the waterways) and to places outside.  However, the business records abruptly stopped.  There was no apparent lag or downslope, at least in the documents here.  They simply stop.


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 16, 2008)

"Well, that just leaves that last set of doors.  If someone could loan me a grappling hook, I'll go check them.  If no one else is willing to face enemies indoors, I'll do my best to get out of the room intact by myself."[sblock=oc]If a (knotted) rope can be secured, Erdolliel will climb +2, tumbling +13 if she fails severely at any time. Then she will move to the double doors in the cell block, search +14 them for traps and whether they are locked, then she will unlock +15 the doors, listen +12 for anything on the other side, open the doors, and hide +13 while moving silently +13 into the room while spotting +12 what is in there.[/sblock][sblock=oh yeah... edit]if the ladder that was next to the collapsed section of catwalk is still intact and movable, she'll just move it to the catwalk within the room where we faced the mimics and use the ladder to climb up to the catwalk.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 17, 2008)

"Hopefully the rest of the building will be slightly more rewarding." Kushnak says, digging out the grappling hook and knotted rope.

"Eskard, go with her, we'll wait. If you find anything, enemies or otherwise, alert us immediately."

[sblock=oc]Eskard and Kushnak have no intention of wearing the amulet.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 17, 2008)

Erdolliel and Eskard hoist themselves back to the catwalk and return to the room with the cells.  Just as the elf is about to begin searching the door for traps, she realizes something very odd: both Martal and Regim are gone.  The apparently dead man in the very first cell is still precisely where you saw him last.


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 17, 2008)

"Sonofa!" The elf curses as she hurries back up the steps while looking around the room. "Martal and Regim are gone!  I knew we should have just killed them!"[sblock=oc]just move to the top of the stairs to report to the others.  spot +12 while moving if possible, or sopt first and then report if not[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 17, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel spots nothing.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 17, 2008)

Erdolliel returns to the cell area as she moves to the door of the cell with the dead man in it.  "Eskard, keep a sharp eye out for any funny business."  The elf then tries to pick the lock on the cell.[sblock=oc]search +14 the cell door.  If the door is locked and untrapped, open lock +15.  same as before try once then take 10.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Sep 17, 2008)

Bazrim moves his short legs to follow after the elf best he can.  Curses can be heard from behind his beard.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 18, 2008)

Bazrim grabs the rope and attempts to pull himself up.  However, the less-than-fit dwarf can't hoist his own weight.  Nethezar makes no effort at discretion, as he guffaws at Bazrim.

Erdolliel senses no traps on the door, and, after failing on the first attempt, she pries open the lock on the cell door.
[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel searches; finds no traps; open lock 1+ fail; take 10 success

Bazrim: climb 4- fail; wanna try again?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 18, 2008)

Kushnak climbs the rope and follows, sword drawn, muttering to himself frustratedly.

[sblock=oc]climb -2(not counting rope)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 19, 2008)

Erdolliel walks into the cell and kicks the dead man to make sure he's actually dead.


----------



## worthley (Sep 19, 2008)

Bazrim gives the rope another try.  Hoping to get some help from the others if he can't make his way to the top this time.


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 19, 2008)

Kushnak will assist the others if at all possible, assuming he eventually makes it up.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 19, 2008)

"You'd think our powerful mage could magic us up there," Nethezar loudly mutters.

In short order, the three less adept climbers make it to the top.  The group enters the cell area just in time to see Erdolliel unceremoniously kick man in the cell.  While he makes no cry out, the elf does hear an exhalation of breath.  Whoever he is, he is apparently alive.
[sblock=OOC]No one rolls less than a 13, everyone makes it.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 19, 2008)

Erdolliel brandishes her sword at the man.  "I'd reccommend you start telling us who you are and why you've been playing dead.  We aren't the jailers, but we don't rightly know where they have gone while we were helping the woman escape.  I'd not reccommend you make any sudden movements before explaining yourself." [sblock=oc]ready to attack if he makes any agressive movements.  if he doesn't talk or move at all she'll kick him again and say "I will gladly turn you into a real corpse instead of a faker."[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 21, 2008)

Kushnak, sword drawn, awaits a response from them man.  

Eskard, somewhat disinterested in the man, 'guards' the stairs while he waits.


----------



## worthley (Sep 22, 2008)

Bazrim pulls a wand from it's place on his belt and awaits for the now 'living' man to respond to Erdolliel's interigation.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 22, 2008)

Erdolliel makes her threat, but finds no response.  The elf then kicks the man while delivering another threat.  While the man still makes no response, Erdolliel sees a bit of blood trickle out of his nose.


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 22, 2008)

"Damnit!  Nethezar!  This guy might just be a victim, just heal him enough to talk.  The elf stays ready for the worst while she moves aside for the cleric to move in.[sblock=oc]he can use my wand if he wants.  keep readied action.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Sep 23, 2008)

Bazrim becomes more and more confused by the situation and awaits for the prisoner to be healed.


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 23, 2008)

Kushank looks toward Nethezar shrugs his shoulders, and remains where he is.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 23, 2008)

"Great," Nethezar grumbles.  "One of these will kill him, and one will heal him," the cleric muses as he pulls out two wands.  "I hope I can recall which is which..."

Nethezar pokes the man with one of the wands, and while you see some color come back into his flesh, it isn't enough to rouse the man.  "He must have been nearly dead," Nethezar notes in a flat, matter-of-fact tone, as he heals the man a second time.

The man moans, and you hear him mutter quietly, *"Where is the fish?"*
[sblock=OOC]CLW: 6 hps, not enough; again, 5 hps, enough[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 24, 2008)

"FISH!" Kushnak spits contemptuously. "I assure you there are no fish here any more, sir."

"How did you come to this place?"

[sblock]brought to you by: iPhone

i'm learning to type in qwerty again.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 24, 2008)

Erdolliel keeps ready for the worst.


----------



## worthley (Sep 24, 2008)

Bazrim does his best to watch the now living man's movements, and awaits his response


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 24, 2008)

The man looks at Kushnak with all seriousness.  *"When the moonlight is brightest, the badgers dance."*

Nethezar backs away.  "I think we have a friend for you, Bazrim."


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 25, 2008)

"Right, Bazrim..." Erdolliel softly mutters.  Louder she says, "Maybe we should leave him locked in the cell while we explore the last door. The elf then goes and finishes inspecting the door while the others decide how best to handle the crazy man.[sblock=oc]inspect the door for traps (search +14) disarm any she comes across (DD +12 take 20 if possible), and circumvent any door locks (OL +13)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 25, 2008)

"Crazy?" Kushnak half-asks before turning his attention to the remaining door.

Eskard, on the otherhand, is intrigued and moves closer to the man's cell.


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 25, 2008)

"Either that or he's talking in code.  I don't have the patience to determine which!"


----------



## worthley (Sep 25, 2008)

Ignoring the verbal slings, Bazrim just moves to the door to move into the next room.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 25, 2008)

Erdolliel examines the door and finds neither traps nor even locks.

The man's gaze fixates on Eskard as the half-orc approaches.  *"Why are you looking at me like that?  My head hurts."*


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 26, 2008)

Erdolliel looks back at the awakened man.  "If you aren't crazy are you at least useful?  How'd you come to be in here?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 29, 2008)

The man turns and looks at Erdolliel.  His face breaks into a grin, and shortly thereafter, he begins to giggle.  Soon, the man sounds like a giggling schoolchild with mirth that, though seemingly misplaced, appears genuine.


----------



## worthley (Sep 29, 2008)

Bazrim becomes more and more confused from the situation gives his suggestion. "We are getting nothing from him.  Let's leave him and keep moving."


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 30, 2008)

"Eskard, keep an eye on him for the moment, I don't know that he means us any harm, but he very well may.  Let's see what's beyond this door." Kushnak says, immediately turning toward the door.

Eskard remains where he stands and looks at the man with a mixture of confusion and suspicion.


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 30, 2008)

Erdolliel hides before opening the door and moving into the room.[sblock=oc]hide+13[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 30, 2008)

As Erdolliel cloaks herself in shadows, the odd man stops abruptly stops giggling.  *"Gods,"* he says with despair, *"I'm still in this awful place."*  His eyes drift to Eskard's sword, and the man lunges forward.
[sblock=OOC]I'm giving Eskard and the guy a surprise round, since Eskard was the only one paying attention to him.  Eskard won initiative.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 30, 2008)

Eskard's eyes immediately tense. He spins his sword slightly in his hand, but holds his ground.

[sblock=oc]Dodge v the dude. Ready a Non-lethal attack please.  +9 [with penalty] / 2d6+8[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 30, 2008)

As the man lunges at Eskard's sword, looking to, apparently, grab it, Eskard deftly turns the flat of his blade into the man's head.  He immediately drops to the floor, breathing heavily.
[sblock=OOC]For the sake of not wasting time, I'm going to assume the conditions would trigger the ready.

11+, hit, more than enough non-lethal damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 1, 2008)

Erdolliel stays hidden through the ordeal and then proceeds to open the door and sneak through


----------



## worthley (Oct 1, 2008)

"He may wake up before we get back.  We might want to tie him up, as bodies have a tendancy to dissapear in this place." Bazrim says as he points at the unconcious man, and turns back to the door.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 3, 2008)

"We're not leaving him here.  Eskard, carry him if you can, drag him if you must.  Let's go. Kushnak says definitively, before turning to follow Erdolliel.

Eskard bends and lifts the man, testing his weight and decides to drag the man as he goes.

[sblock=oc] Eskard'll drag the guy unless he manages to weigh less than 156lbs.  [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 5, 2008)

Erdolliel, still sneaking, opens one of the double-doors to the next room.

Much of the floor of this ruined chamber has given way, revealing a large stagnant pool of water below.  Rusted spears and broken swords break the surface of this pool throughout the room.  A framework of soggy timbers that might have once support the floor still stands, stretching out across the void.

While the room seems to continue around the corner to the right, from this angle, it cannot be seen.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 6, 2008)

Erdolliel cautiously moves forward to see around the corner.[sblock=oc]Keep hiding +13, Move silently +13, and search the timbers as she goes to make sure they are secure and not trapped +14.  The searching should slow her down to the point that she doesn't incur any penalties to hiding or moving silently, but if for some reason it doesn't, she'll move slow enough to not get any penalties.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 6, 2008)

Bazrim looks for signs of light down at the open space in the wall while standing near the doorway.  He then gives out a little snicker when he realizes that whoever might be around that corner probably noticed the light from this door opening.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 8, 2008)

Erdolliel moves out, stealthily searching, to the first piling.  But as soon as she gets there, the elf gets an intense sense that... something is out there.  She cannot discern what or where, but she knows she isn't alone.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 8, 2008)

Kushank gives a worried look to the timbers as Erdolliel moves out onto them, before retrieving an item from his pack, and casting a spell on Eskard.

As he does, he says, "This will allow you to....fly. Go with her, and bring her to us if anything happens."

Eskard obliges him happily, testing his new found mobility while he waits for Erdolliel to move further out.

[sblock=oc]I fail.

Fly on Eskard with the extend rod. 14 minutes of fly. 60ft w/good manuverability.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 9, 2008)

Erdolliel pauses at the sensation and looks back to the rest of the group.  After seeing Eskard take to the air, she moves cautiously forward again, trying to stay within striking distance of Eskard.  [sblock=oc]So I put together a great big plan in a post yesterday, but had EN eat it alive and refuse to let me retrieve it.  Luckily, O3 is apparently on track with what I was thinking.

Erdolliel will stay hidden and keep exploring cautiously by searching (+14) each square before stepping on the timber silently (+13).  She'll continue this way to the 'island' due West of the first timber.  There she will wait within reach of Eskard for 3 rounds while readied to attack anything that attacks her or Eskard.  +8 1d8+3 SA +4d6.

If nothing attacks, and she doesn't see anything new, she will continue to the 'island' in the NW corner of the room, searching and stepping as she goes as well.  All searches can be the normal search that takes a full round action.  Here she will wait 3 rounds again while readied before moving along the northern line towards the darkened area.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 9, 2008)

Seeing the others prepare for battle, Bazrim pulls a wand from it's case and readys himself for the worst.
[sblock=ooc]wand of mm[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 10, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]It would be REALLY COOL if en world would tell us, beforehand, that they are not going to let me post.  I do not have the numbers I rolled anymore, but I will recreate as best as I can.[/sblock]
Eskard joins Erdolliel as the elf moves west on the plank.

Suddenly, both half-orc and elf realize, too late, that some... things... are moving toward them, fast.  Erdolliel is subjected to a violent shove from the northeast and slightly below her.  The others see the elf literally lifted off the plank by some invisible force, and she then plummets into the water below, thankfully not striking any of the many weapons in the water.

Eskard feels the force of a smack, and the others see the warrior recoil from the unseen strike.

Who or whatever the attackers are, they are still unseen.
[sblock=worthley]Bazrim knows that creatures called invisible stalkers, extraplanar air elementals, can fly and have innate invisibility.  It cannot be dispelled or affected by _invisibility purge_.  But there may be other ways...[/sblock]





[sblock=OOC]I made spot/listen rolls and determined that there would be no surprise round.  The baddies still won initiative.

1: charge & bull rush R; no AoO b/c flat-fotted; STR checks was 1 vs 7 or 8, which was a success; R is knocked off the plank, falls, and is subjected to 2 "attacks" from weapons in the water, both missed
2: charges S, hits, 12 damage

Baddies are still unseen, though Eskard (for the moment) has them pinpointed in squares next to him.

And, after thinking about this quite a bit, I'm going to decide that Bazrim DID draw his wand.  But I'm also thoroughly convinced there was metagaming here, as Bazrim did not see "the others prepare for battle."  I'm just calling it as I see it.  Let's not see it again.

Erdolliel is next.  Time to review the swimming rules.

Status & Init
1:
2:
Erdolliel: in the water (which is calm)
Eskard: 12 damage
Kushnak:
Bazrim:
Nethezar:[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 10, 2008)

Taken aback, Eskard instantly lashes out at his unseen attacker.

[sblock=oc]
Rage.  Attack the square that attacked me.  PA 3 +12 /+7 2d6+17  5' step toward R.  45 deg down and 'west' 6 rnd left
[/sblock]

"Eskard.  Bring her back to us. NOW."

[sblock=oc]Kushnak moves 10' N and readies to attack a thing if he either gets hit(in which case he'll attack the square?), or can see one. [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 11, 2008)

Erdolliel tries to make it to solid ground.  "Dwarf!  Make yourself useful![sblock=oc]Swim (+2) South and get onto the platform again.  Not sure what it takes to get up again, but I can swim up to 20' as a full round action and 10' as a move action, so that should allow me to get to the same square as the platform with one move action.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 13, 2008)

Bazrim fires his wand at the spot where Eskard just attacked.  "Keep vocal about where you are attacked from."
[sblock=ooc]MM Eskard's attacker square 4d4+4[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 13, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Magic Missle

In all seriousness, I truly believe they should hire people with law degrees to write the rules.  Whoever they have now sucks at it.

I believe "even if the target [...] has less than [...] total concealment" implies (but does not explicitly say) that if the target DOES have total concealment, MM doesn't work.

Examples:
Person standing behind a tree: Partial cover; MM works.
Person standing on the other side of a 10' tall brick wall, but is really loud so you can pinpoint him: total cover; MM not work
Person standing in thin fog: partial concealment; MM works
Person far away in thick fog (but loud, again): total concealment; MM not work

I believe this is the conclusion compelled by the rules.  Does this make sense?  Am I just wrong?  Thoughts?

P.S. What the HELL is with the boards deciding that MM means Monster Manual?  Do you all see it, too?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 14, 2008)

[sblock=oc]This is actually a problem with MM(no, not the monster manual).  It doesn't follow the general rules of the way spells work, being that it's an 'instant hit' and blah blah.  

I think if there is any doubt in the interpretation you can roll back to the more general rule about targeting.  You ALWAYS need to be able to see a target to target them.  MM has a target.  And this is expressly different than the behavior of say, RoE, which uses the rules of effect for rays.

The additional text of MM is simply there to ensure that it's understood that you CAN target things with concealment without a miss chance(which is more or less unnecessary because you don't make an attack roll anyway).  

And the point about total cover is unnecessary, since you CAN'T make attacks against things with total cover.

Like this post, MM is too verbose for it's own good.  MM automatically hits, barring SR, anyone you can target with it.

Done.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 14, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I am completely ok with the spell not working. I was thinking that it worked if I could see the square the target is in, and I can do that, and in Kurt's examples I could not. I'll just roll with it so we don't spend two weeks talking about the rules, and how they are unclear. Also, MM should mean Magic Missle, not Monster Manual as people on here generally use the SRD (Super Ray of Death?) instead of the books[/sblock]
Bazrim, frustrated with the failure in preperation of his wand, he fires rays of flame from his hand at the spot the attacker is known to be in.
[sblock=another ooc]cast Scorching Ray +6 ranged touch, 8d6 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 14, 2008)

[sblock=oc]yeah, I'm all for not being able to target things you can't see too.  I think that has been just about the only downside to MM since 2nd ed days, not sure though, I suppose I could go pull out the books and look...  [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 14, 2008)

Erdolliel deftly swims through the dangerous waters, reaches the stable floor along the south wall, and pulls herself up.

Eskard flies into a fury and swing madly at his unseen foe.  Unfortunately, the warrior hits nothing but air.

Kushnak moves forward and waits for an opportunity.

Bazrim lets loose a bolt of fire, but, like Eskard, the mage fails to connect.

Nethezar curses, "I have nothing to counter this."  The scholar moves forward and utters a blessing, which will hopefully be enough to help.

The two invisible beings each lash at Eskard.  The warrior feels two swipes pass by him, but feels two others slam into him.  The others again see the half-orc almost flip in the air from the blows.





[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: swim check 13+, success; subjected to 1 weapon "attack", 6+ miss; climb check to get onto "land", 16+ success
Eskard: rages; full attacks 2, 18+, 27% miss; 4+ miss;
Kushnak: moves; readies
Bazrim: _Scorching ray_ 2; 7+, 49% miss (so close...)
Nethezar: moves; _prayer_
1: full attack S, 4+ miss, 9+ miss
2: full attack S, 11+ hit, 15+ hit, 17 damage

I don't know whether Eskard still wanted to take his 5-foot step; both baddies were next to him anyway, so they either did or did not take 5-foot steps, too.

Status & Init
1:
2:
Erdolliel:
Eskard: 29 damage; rage
Kushnak:
Bazrim:
Nethezar:

Prayer: allies +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks; foes takes a -1 penalty on such rolls; 7 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 15, 2008)

[sblock=oc]Third try's the charm.[/sblock]

Eskard lashes out at the space the attacks came from, before retreating to the group.

[sblock=oc] Spring attack something, 5' step, PA 3 +13 2d6+18 (w/bless) then retreat to 5' above and 5' N of Kushnak.[/sblock]

Kushnak, shouts "YES!" and rummages through his scroll case.

[sblock=oc]Apparently he has a scroll case, with invisibility purge in it. Retrieve the scroll and cast.(unless that's to much, then just retrieve)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 15, 2008)

Erdolliel springs into action before returning to Kushnak's side.[sblock=oc]alright, so I'm confused as all hell about the lack of pinpointing...  Did Eskard take a 5' step?  if not Erdolliel will Spring Attack the one that attacked her since it didn't move.  If Eskard did take a step, Erdolliel will SA the same square that Eskrad last attacked.  Either way, I'm pretty sure that I can do the attack and get back to 5'N of Kushnak.

Dodge on the one that attacked me, Mobility on any AoO from the one I'm not attacking, +8 1d8+3

If it works out that there is no way that I can get to Kushnak, I'll shoot for getting within 10' of him.  My movement is currently 40'.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 15, 2008)

Bazrim draws a dagger from his side and throws it at the unseen foe.  "If this sticks, we'll be able to know where the target is."
[sblock=ooc]will target whatever is still invisible.  if both are still invisible, throw at one Erdolliel attacked.  +6 1d4.  Does the -1 from str count on thrown weapons?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 16, 2008)

Erdolliel deftly darts out onto the plank and swings where she thinks one of the foes must be.  Unfortunately, she hits only air.

Eskard lashes out, hits only air, and flies above Erdolliel.  As the half-orc flies away, one of the invisible things smacks him again.

Kushnak, thinking he has an ace up his sleeve, uses his scroll of _invisibility purge_.  Unfortunately, nothing happens.
[sblock=worthley]Bazrim is quite confident they are invisible stalkers now, since he knew the purge couldn't work on them.[/sblock]
Bazrim whips his dagger, which flies at the opposing wall.

Nethezar utters a prayer, and some of Eskard's wounds heal.

Unfortunately, the warrior quickly has new wounds, as he feels invisible blows crash into him yet again.





[sblock=OOC]I talked to Ti about this.  I completely failed to mention that it requires balance checks to move on the planks.  Ti told me he would risk it.

Erdolliel: balance check, 15+ success; SA 12+, 14% miss
Eskard: SA 2, 6+, 43% miss (good god)
1: AoO (while S can't provoke from 2, he can from 1), 19+ hit, 10 damage
Kushnak: gets scroll; casts
Bazrim: throws dagger, 10+ miss
Nethezar: CSW on S, 23 hps
1: 5-foot step; full attack S, 17+ hit, 2+ miss, 12 damage
2: 5-foot step; full attack S, 15+ hit, 3+ miss, 15 damage

Eskard knows that both of the attacks MUST have reach, and neither are right next to him (though he knows the general direction).

Status & Init
1:
2:
Erdolliel:
Eskard: 43 damage; rage
Kushnak:
Bazrim:
Nethezar:

Prayer: allies +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks; foes takes a -1 penalty on such rolls; 6 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 16, 2008)

"Maybe living is the better part of valor? The elf questions while waiting for Eskard to reveal the position of the enemies to her.  "Eskard and I might be able to use the doors to the rest of your advantage."[sblock=oc]delay until after Kushnak[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 17, 2008)

Frustrated, Eskard swings wildly before retreating again.

[sblock=oc]SA some square. 5' toward the general direction of the attacks. PA 3 +13 2d6+18 (w/bless)  retreat next to Bazrim. Dodge on 1. And remember the mobility.[/sblock]

"A DAGGER!  That's the best you can do dwarf? Get back, all of you.

[sblock=oc]Seriously? Ready to attack if something becomes visible.  +11 2d6+6 (w/bless)[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 19, 2008)

Bazrim, frustrated with his attempt to mark the attacker yells out, "I'm waiting for the room to be cleared, and wanted to track them."  He then waits for the room to be cleard and burns everything that might be left in there.
[sblock=ooc]delay until everyone is out and fireball the room 7d6[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 19, 2008)

While Erdolliel waits to make her next move, Eskard takes a wild swing, hoping to hit something.  While the warrior hits only air, he, fortunately, feels another swing harmlessly fly near him, as he retreats back.

Kushnak prepares to hopefully hit something.
[sblock=OOC]I hate enworld so much.  I do NOT want to know that someone posted or last checked the boards "1 day ago."  I want to know the friggin' date and time.  I don't know whether Ti has checked since o3 posted.  So, I'm doing a sorta mini-round.

Erdolliel: delays
Eskard: SA, 3+ miss; moves back by Bazrim
AoO from one of the baddies: 5+ miss
Kushnak: readies

Up to Erdolliel's delayed action.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 19, 2008)

"Best thing you've said all day dwarf."  Erdolliel says as she backs out of the room.[sblock=oc]withdraw to E of Bazrim.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 19, 2008)

As Bazrim prepares to, hopefully, lay waste to the unseen foes, Erdolliel and Nethezar both carefully back out.

"You'd do well to follow your advice," Nethezar offers, as he backs out.

With Eskard gone, the two invisible foes focus a flurry of attacks on Kushnak.  While his armor turns aside some of the blows, two sink in, leaving the half-orc bloodied.





[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: withdraws (I'll assume Eskard is above her)
Bazrim: delays
Nethezar: withdraws
1 & 2: both 5-foot step and FA K; 1!, 15+, 3+, 18+, two hits; 17 damage

Back to Eskard.  Kushnak is still readied (though, its not going to trigger, of course).  Bazrim is delaying.

Status & Init
1:
2:
Eskard: 43 damage; rage
Kushnak: 17 damage (readied)
Erdolliel:
Bazrim: (delayed)
Nethezar:

Prayer: allies +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks; foes takes a -1 penalty on such rolls; 5 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 20, 2008)

Eskard waits, Kushnak withdraws.
[sblock=oc]delay and withdraw[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 20, 2008)

Erdolliel waits for Bazrim's spell to exact it's toll.[sblock=oc]delay[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 20, 2008)

Kushnak carefully pulls back with the others.

With the way clear, Bazrim launches a small bead of flame from his fingertip.  When it reaches the middle of the room, it suddenly explodes in a ball of flame.  A couple of screeching screams ring out, letting Bazrim know he found some targets.  Additionally, the three planks leading to the piling in the middle of the room all immediately collapse into the water, and other planks cause ablaze.  Unfortunately, there is no satisfying sound of bodies dropping into the water, suggesting that the unseen foes are still conscious.
[sblock=OOC]I am going to assume Bazrim keeps the same course of action.  I am also going to assume that he attempts to maximize damage to baddies and minimize it to himself (placing the fireball so it won't hit him).

Eskard: delays
Kushnak: withdraws (I assume somewhere into the cell-room)
Bazrim: stops delaying; fireballs; ref saves 15+, 17+, success; 10 damage

I'll stop there.  Eskard can act whenever he decides to.  Otherwise, Erdolliel is next.

Status & Init
1: 10 damage
2: 10 damage
Eskard: 43 damage; rage (delayed)
Kushnak: 17 damage
Bazrim:
Erdolliel:
Nethezar:

Prayer: allies +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks; foes takes a -1 penalty on such rolls; 5 rounds[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 21, 2008)

"you best be moving dwarf!  Erdolliel says as she closes the door and hustles to the next doorway.[sblock=oc]close the open door and move to just inside the next doorway, aka 5'NW of the stairs.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 22, 2008)

Bazrim runs after the others.  A mixed look of failure and fear covers his face
[sblock=ooc]move at a pace to keep up with the others best he can, up to running[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 22, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]FYI, I'm waiting because Eskard is delayed.  He, in theory, can act whenever he decides to.  I don't know whether he is continuing to delay, wants to act now, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 22, 2008)

*Pretending to be o3*

"Carry the unconcious one if you can Eskard, but lets get out of here."

Kushnak turns his back to the invisible foes and moves away.

Eskard obediently retrieves the unconscious man and moves to follow Kushnak.

[sblock=oc]Eskard will take a penalty to movement to carry the guy if necessary.  Otherwise, our plan is to keep moving away, headed for the door to outside, unless there's need for interference of some sort.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 23, 2008)

As Erdolliel quickly slams shut the doors, Eskard flies over and grabs the unconscious man.  Nethezar begins to truck out.  "I trust Eskard can fly us down.  I'd hate to crush my neck trying to climb."

The unseen things don't appear to be following.  At least, the doors don't move and no one gets struck by some unseen force.

The whole group quickly hustles through to the next room.
[sblock=OOC]We can probably leave combat, assuming you are making your way out relatively swiftly.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 23, 2008)

[sblock=oc]I'm coo with leaving combat.[/sblock]As the group moves through the next door Erdolliel shuts it as well.  "Best to just be safe." At the catwalk, the elf tumbles to the lower level and continues out the main door, closing it after everyone leaves as well.  "We can always rest up a little and then come back better prepared if we need to.  Should we wake up the barmy guy since he's free now?"


----------



## worthley (Oct 23, 2008)

Bazrim takes some time to ponder the situation as they make their escape and then weighs in with his thoughts.  "I need some ale and a night's sleep before I can think about going back in there.  I'm concerned that we might want to stay outside the city walls.  Then again, we'd have to go through the gate check again."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 23, 2008)

"We got thrown in prison for saving that little runt's neck, he better be willing or able to help us out secretly." Erdolliel mutters bitterly.  The elf then stops in thought, "Eligos!  He might not be ready for us just yet, but I gather that our situation has changed a little.  Besides," The elf continues, as if trying to convince herself more than the others, "The city guard likely is watching the inn just in case something else fishy starts going on there.  If we were extra paranoid, I just happen to have a few disguise kits in my pack."


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 24, 2008)

Eskard assists those who need help down.

After retreating a safe distance, Kushnak stops and turns to Eskard "Before that spell expires, gain some height and see if you can judge how far away from the city we are. And get a feel for our surroundings."

"While he's doing that.... I think it's foolish to enter the city unprepared for confrontation.  We should seek Eligos out again, but we have no idea the extent of the corruption within the city guard.  I would not guess that we are wanted by them any longer.  I believe whatever strong arm of corruption brought us to this place has settled any debt of service we have already.  That doesn't mean they won't want us silenced however.  Let's find a place to rest and think about what to do."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 25, 2008)

"Ilya said that we should be just outside the city walls!"  Erdolliel replies irritably.  "I worry more for any members of the guard that might be coming to investigate her claims than I do of the guards patrolling the city streets."


----------



## worthley (Oct 25, 2008)

"I think we need to.....I need to rest as soon as possible.  I think finding a place to hide a decent distance from here is what we should do first."  Bazrim interjects.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 27, 2008)

Eskard flies up and gets a better view of the area.  The Free City does look quite splendid, though still largely dark in the dawning hours.  Eskard sees a couple of people moving about in the morning hours that notice him take flight, but they don't seem overly shocked.

Nethezar nods.  "Rest is clearly in order.  I have used virtually all of my magic, and I suspect you have as well," the scholar adds with a look to Bazrim.  "If we return to the Crooked House, we will clearly be noticed.  On the other hand, that may draw out our attackers."  Nethezar scratches his chin.  "Of course, assuming this place is their base, we don't need to draw them out, do we?  I need some rest.  I'm starting to make as little sense as the dwarf."
[sblock=OOC]Look, a map!  You guys are currently in the area on the west, just south of the river, outside of the city walls.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 28, 2008)

Bazrim starts heading south, "It's not going to be safe to wait around here, and I need to rest.  There needs to be a safe place in this direction."


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 29, 2008)

"We're all out of sorts I believe."

"Eskard, escort us to some place we may rest, not to near buildings or the road."

Eskard does his best to use his height advantage to locate some off the road place to rest in relative privacy.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 29, 2008)

"The dwarf is starting an unsettling trend of saying things I agree with...  That forested area might be a good place if we can't find any others."  Erdolliel quips as she goes with the group, keeping a wary eye out for any suspicious people.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 29, 2008)

As you begin making your way to the south, you notice that the area is waking up.  It is not really surprising that this part of the Free City would be up early for work.  You pass by more than a few people, and while they give your well-armed group (with a flying half-orc) considerably more than just a passing glance, no one appears to take more interest that would seem warranted.

After a couple of minutes, you find yourself in the small woods to the south.  They are not terribly large, and so you are not quite secluded.  But, on the other hand, there aren't a great many people about in them, so it seems like a decent place for some respite.
[sblock=OOC]Is this a sufficient resting place, or do you want to go furthe away?  Any watch-like things or other prep?  How long for the resting?[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 30, 2008)

Once a safe spot is decided on, Bazrim begins to unpack is blanket and makes a makeshift bed.  With a yawn he says, "I'll watch last." and quickly falls asleep.
[sblock=ooc]forest is good[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 30, 2008)

Erdolliel sits in a wary position right away.  "You spell casters could use the rest better than I.  When you are ready, I'll get what rest I can."


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 30, 2008)

"I will stay awake until after the sun comes up, which will be any time now.  But then, yes, rest will be in order."
[sblock=OOC]While Bazrim needs to rest before he can get his spells, the clerics can prepare theirs without rest as long as it is the right time of day.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 31, 2008)

Kushank takes in the surroundings and says "This will have to do.  We'll share a watch, though i hope it will be unnecessary.  Nethezar go first, i'll take second, then Eskard and Erdolliel should be able to finish the time up.  You rest dwarf, you look like hell."

[sblock=oc]I don't actually know when Mike decided Kushnak got his spells back, and if i missed it i think it's up to Di to decide if he gets to pray for them.  Since 'the first opportunity' to pray and rest may have passed.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 1, 2008)

*Late(ish) Day 40*

[sblock=OOC]Part V(b)

The remainder of this current thread should be ignored.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 2, 2008)

Erdolliel looks around at her companions.  "My vote is to go finish off those creatures and see if anything in the that final room can tell us about who abducted us.  I presume we would need to go into the city to get some additional supplies before we face the monsters?" She finishes the question looking at Nethezar.


----------



## worthley (Nov 3, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Work has blocked gmail. I will update my spell list later[/sblock]
"Though, I think the risk will be high, to get free from being chased, I agree with the elf.  And I am much better prepaired for those creatures.  I am a little worried as how the rest of you plan to fight the unseen."


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 3, 2008)

Nethezar looks at Bazrim with what might even be disgust.  "The 'rest' of us?  How in the Nine Hells do _you_ plan to fight them?  I don't even know what they are, but I know that if the spell Kushnak used didn't work, I have no magic that will avail us.  Whatever spell these things have used to cloak themselves is one that I've never even heard of.  My only hope is that whatever spell it is has worn off."

The scholar turns to Erdolliel.  "That likely answers your question.  I have no idea how we can fight them, unless we purchase multiple scrolls, or even a wand, of some spells that affect an area.  Then I can blindly cast into the room and hope to catch them."
[sblock=o3]Kushnak also knows of nothing that could work.  As far as he is aware, if invisibility purge can't undo the invisibility, nothing can.  It must be something he's never heard of.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 4, 2008)

"Would something simpler work?  Like tossing a sack of flour in the air? I suppose they could just go into the water to rinse it off...  One of you magic types should come up with a non-removable flour cloud spell or something."


----------



## worthley (Nov 4, 2008)

"There is no spell that will make them seen.  They are....naturally invisible.  Let me think about the flour idea.  I do have spells, like my fireball, that can effect a large area.  We just need to know they are in the room."

[sblock=ooc]Would Bazrim know if the flour trick would work, or if some similar spell would work?  Also, I'm going to be in Sioux Falls for the next few days.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 4, 2008)

[sblock=worthley]Bazrim knows of glitterdust.

It may also be worth noting that, while Bazrim has surmised a bit about these things (in the other sblocks I addressed to you; see here and here), it sure seems like no one else knows anything...[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 5, 2008)

"Any idea if there is a place we can get a scroll out here?  I'm remembering a spell called Glitterdust, that might just do the trick.  I think it's too risky to go inside the city wall."


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 5, 2008)

"You probably know as much about this town as any of us, dwarf.  If we are worried about getting in the town we can look to see what shops are out here.  They'll probably charge us a fortune though.  How many more days of crafting do you have left Kushnak?  Nehtezar?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 5, 2008)

"I am simply making more wands.  As for getting the scrolls, of course, I don't know if they would be available outside the walls.  We do know of several places inside, and I could probably get in with little fuss..." Nethezar shrugs his shoulders.
[sblock=OOC]I think Neth is still just making CLW wands.  I think Kushnak would currently be on making a shield for Neth and then spending 2 days making his own armor.  Yes?

Oh, and I forgot to ask: does being in SF mean, worthley, that you won't have any access, or that it will be sporadic, or something else?  It might be too late to ask, but, basically, I'm attempting to determine whether that meant I was supposed to NPC Bazrim.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 6, 2008)

"I think the ..." The sound of Bazrim's pride being swollowed cuts him off for a moment "..elf is right.  Having her go into the city on her own would cut down the likelyhood that we run into any trouble that might be looking for us."
[sblock=ooc]I'm back from Sioux Falls.  It was meant to mean that I don't know if/when I would be able to post for a few days.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 7, 2008)

Erdolliel looks slightly startled at the dwarf's words.  "ME!?" She asks while pointing at Nethezar. "The barmy one that changed his shape and said he was Smenk, is the one that offered to go get a scroll or two."  She colors slightly before adding, "I mean 'barmy' in the nicest way possible..."


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 7, 2008)

Nethezar scratches his chin.  "You think I'm eccentric?" he asks in a tone that seems to carry no offense.  The cleric shrugs.  "I had no intent to step on anyone's toes.  I simply thought I would be most able to... obfuscate myself.  I cannot, at least now, perform any alteration to Erdolliel.  But if you have some skill with makeup and props, you can likely conceal your identity well enough for our needs."  Nethezar turns to Kushnak and raises his eyebrows.


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 7, 2008)

[sblock=oc]Crafting time is right i think. Spell sheet is updated with a 'temp' list.[/sblock]
"We should explore outside the city for what we need.  If we must go inside, i'd prefer to stay there until we've been able to contact our friend."

"Let's see about getting some scrolls. We'll need a bit of aerial support i think."


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 7, 2008)

Erdolliel nods at Kushnak and takes point leading out of the woods to explore the buildings outside of the city walls for magical scrolls.[sblock=oc]sounds like we want at least 1 glitterdust and 1 fly.  Umm... do we know how much gold we actually still have?  I doubt that we used every last penny for crafting materials.  My guess is that we have ~575 left, not counting the stuff we pulled off of the false prisoners.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 9, 2008)

You begin exploring the buildings and soon find that none of them appear to be magic shops selling the kind of wares you need.  But with some well-place questions, you find shifty man who says he can get what you need for 550 gold.
[sblock=OOC]It has probably already taken roughly two hours to realize that this specific section of the area outside the city doesn't have what you want.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 10, 2008)

"I'm unsure we want to trust an unknown person with what gold we have remaining.  We might have not have a decent chance against those elementals if we don't get those scrolls though."
[sblock=ooc]I have no idea how much gold we have left[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 11, 2008)

"If we can come with you, lets go.  Otherwise, bugger off.  We're not handing you that much gold and watching you walk away with it."

"Also, dwarf, a bit more discretion is expected of you."


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 11, 2008)

Erdolliel turns away from the shady character and speaks quietly.  "If Nethezar thinks he can get into town without incident, we could just have him go and buy the scrolls.  We'd probably get a fairer price then too."[sblock=oc]his price is really fair, I know, but Erdolliel always thinks she's getting fleeced[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 11, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] So, I was confused as to where we were at.  I did not think we were talking to the shady guy.  I assumed that on our search we came across this guy, and that we were back at our camp or something like that[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 11, 2008)

*"Go with me?"* the man asks Kushnak.  *"I suppose you can, but... ummm... To get that price, I have to meet with some sensitive contacts."*

"By 'sensitive contacts' he means that he doesn't want us to see him simply go into a store, purchase the scrolls, and charge us several gold simply for him making the purchase instead of us," Nethezar notes flatly.  As the man begins to stutter a response, Nethezar hushes him.

Nethezar then quietly notes to the others, "His price is only slightly inflated.  It may be worth the extra coin to save us the trouble, as it were.  Or we could follow the elf's suggestion."  The cleric shrugs.
[sblock=OOC]I'm not going to make something dire happen because Bazrim said too much in front of this guy.

BUT...

I feel utterly compelled to point out that it would be absurd to find a guy after searching for a couple hours... only to go back to camp to discuss whether you were going to take his offer.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 12, 2008)

Erdolliel also shrugs.  "Either way I suppose.  We could easily track this guy down if he tries to run off with the money."


----------



## worthley (Nov 13, 2008)

Bazrim, not wanting to be swindled out of gold, "What if you left something that we know you'd return for with us?  You know, just in case.  And then you wouldn't have to worry about explaining why we are with to one of your 'suppliers.'"


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 13, 2008)

Kushnak appears to be lost in thought for a few moments before stating,"Why on earth would he trust us more than we trust him, dwarf?"

"If my friends assumptions are correct, and you're unwilling simply because you wish to swindle us in secret let me say this we will pay your overhead to escort us to your 'suppliers'.  5 gold now and 10 more when we've completed our transactions.  If not, off with you, we will find someone more willing."

Kushnak crosses his arms and looks expectantly at the man.

[sblock=oc]
Assuming the guy says no or balks in some way, i say we give Neth the gold and have him work his magic, if he's willing.

Sorry that i'm the anchor dragging this ship down. other than usual suckage this week, i'm on-call and acting supervisor for my team.... wheeeee[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 14, 2008)

The man's face grows more and more perplexed as he looks back and forth between Bazrim and Kushnak.  *"You people are completely off it.  It's not worth dealing with crazies like you,"* he says as he walks away.

Nethezar shrugs again, takes the coin set aside for the purchase and walks toward the city proper without a word.  After a few steps, you hear him mumble something and suddenly his form changes to that of a middle-aged man with a full red beard and pointed hat.
[sblock=o3 and worthley]Bazrim and Kushnak know that Nethezar cast _disguise self_.[/sblock]
After a couple of hours, Nethezar returns to the group 525 gold poorer with the two requested scrolls in hand.


----------



## worthley (Nov 16, 2008)

Bazrim gives a little laugh as he sees Neth change form.  When he returns Bazrim asks "Do we want to go now, or take another day to get things set up and work on our hobbies?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 17, 2008)

"Best to go in the morning when all of you magical types are again refreshed I'd think."


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 17, 2008)

"Are either of you significantly diminished?  I am missing very few spells.  Few enough that it seems worth striking before anymore time passes.  If you feel the need, let's wait. But i'm ready now."

[sblock=oc]As noted, i'd rather go do it now.  i'm only missing a few spells and standing around for a day is dumb.  also, i didn't prepare spells in anticipation of crafting today, i prepared them with the intention of breaking invisible, incorporeal heads.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 17, 2008)

"I am missing a couple of my more potent spells, but not the most potent.  And what I am missing may not have been the best of help in any case.  I surmise that the scrolls have the magic we will truly need, unless this turns into a longer foray than expected," Nethezar offers.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 18, 2008)

Erdolliel starts to walk towards the warehouse.  "Let's do this then..."[sblock=oc]Go to a couple blocks away, and then cautiously approach the area and make sure that there isn't anyone watching the building[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 18, 2008)

"Well then, lets be on our way."
[sblock=ooc]has all spells[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 19, 2008)

Erdolliel gets closer and scouts out the building.  After a few moments observing, it doesn't seem like anything is amiss.  No one seems to be lingering or watching the place, and she sees no one go in or out.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 19, 2008)

Erdolliel non-chalantly walks to the building and tries the door, if it's open she enters and waits for the others.  If it isn't she walks down the street until she finds a suitable place to hide and sneak back to the door to pick the lock.[sblock=oc]Hide +13 Move Silently +13 OL +13[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 20, 2008)

When Erdolliel reaches the door, she finds no resistance and slips inside.
[sblock=Ti]The interior appears to look just as you left it.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 21, 2008)

Kushnak shrugs his shoulders as Erdolliel slips inside, "Here we go."

Once everyone's inside, Kushnak draws out a loose plan. 

"Eskard will fly into the room and engage them. Once Bazrim is confident in their locations, he will cast his spell.  We may have a small window of opportunity, so be quick.  Let's go."


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 21, 2008)

Erdolliel nods, climbs up to the catwalk and begins to help the less agile.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 22, 2008)

With an incredible effort, the heavily-armored manage to get to the catwalk once more.

When the group makes it back to the cell area, everything appears just as you left it.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 22, 2008)

Erdolliel approaches the doors and listens to them.  If she doesn't hear anything, she cautiously opens them, leaving plenty of room for Eskard to go through.[sblock=oc]listen +12[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 22, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Crap.  I just realized that something awkward has happened.  Remember the unconscious guy you found in the cell?  Yeah... him...

I don't think any of us have mentioned him since posts 238 and 239.  Ummm... What should we do about that?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 22, 2008)

[sblock=oc]Yeah, I didn't completely forget about him. My plan was to worry about him more after we beat up the invisible things.  Unless something weird has happened like he's dissappeared in the last day or he's awake and watching us now...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 23, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]So, because nonlethal damage heals at 1 point per hour per character level, he would most likely have woken up before you guys headed back in.  (I will concede that I didn't actually determine how much nonlethal damage he took, since I assumed that it wouldn't matter.)

Of course, if the party wanted him to keep sleeping, you could easily have kept him unconscious.  Likewise, if the party wanted to wake him up earlier, that would also have taken little effort (probably one charge of the CLW wand, tops).  At this point, I THINK it would make most sense to either (a) have him still unconscious (which would require that the party decided to keep him that way), or (b) go back in time and do something with him.  Unless one of you has another idea.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 23, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I completely forgot about that guy.  Also, I was out of town for a few days, and last time I checked, we were waiting for Erdolliel to get back from checking things out.[/sblock]
Bazrim, ready for the battle ahead follows the others, regularly checking to make sure the new scroll case is still on his side.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 24, 2008)

[sblock=oc]umm... you did actually read the whopping 10 posts (please note the sarcasm involved in the word whopping...) that occurred between your last 2 posts right worthley?  that'd in theory clear up all your questions...

kudos to Di for not waiting for you to not tell us you weren't around for 4 days not posting...[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 24, 2008)

[sblock=really oc]Now now children.  Quite obviously i'm doing a worse job of posting, and while i appreciate worthley's attempts to take the spotlight off it, lets just stick to the task at hand...[/sblock]

[sblock=oc]oh yeah. THAT unconscious guy.  My vote is that we keep him unconscious.  It's what Kushnak 'would' have lobbied for and is easier, i think, than going back. (especially if we all die)[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 24, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I have one vote for keep him unconscious...

Oh, and if that suggestion wins out, are you dragging/carrying him with you, or did you stash him somewhere?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 24, 2008)

[sblock=oc]hmmm...  I guess that while I didn't forget about the guy, I did forget that K had Esk carry him out...  I vote for keeping him unconscious for sure, since my other (probably unclear) vote was for leaving him in the cell when we fled.  After we handle these invisible bastardoes, we can see if he can help us identify the loot on the other side of the room, or something.  [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 12, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]We will pick up in Part V(b).  The first post there replaces post #255 in this thread, and we'll keep going from there.[/sblock]


----------

